# FET Oct/Nov 2018



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi 

Thought I would set up a new thread for those hoping to have frozen embryo transfers in the next couple of months. I can stop gatecrashing the Aug/Sept one then, lol. My clinic is good at delaying things so really hoping to start treatment in Oct and transfer early Nov (being optimistic).  Would love to hear from other ladies doing a FET during these months and share our journeys.

Am hoping to do second FET as just had a bfn in August. I am extremely lucky to have a 3.5 year old and would like to try for a sibling for her. How about eveyone else?


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi

Sorry to hear about your recent BFN. I got a BFP in August after our first fresh cycle but unfortunately suffered a miscarriage at 5 weeks. We have 5 frosties so hoping to do a FET soon. Not sure how long our clinic will want us to wait but we have our follow up appointment on the 9th October so will know more then.

I don't know much about the process but from what I've researched I think we'll need a medicated FET because I don't ovulate.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi there Emmy Wemmy

Am so sorry to hear of your miscarriage. Sending you lotsof hugs. So much harder to deal with than a straight bfn from personal experience. I do believe you are right it would be medicated if u dont ovulate. All clinics are different on how long u have to wait but usually 1 or 2 months.  Mine are making me wait saying there is a waiting list!! Xx


----------



## Gab1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey there,

I would like to join this thread.

Emmy Wemmy, it is very devastating to have a miscarriage after a bfp. 

Fairygodmother- All clinics are different. Inhad a bfn with second FET in July. I had to wait until next period and from day 21 start buserelin and then from the 1st day period oestradiol tablets to thick the lining. All together it is nearly 3 months before transfer is done.

My first FET was chemical and 2’nd BFN. I am really hoping the month October is going te be the one.

I am going for lining scan end of this week.

Good luck both of you.xx


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Fairy Godmother - thank you. Hope you're not waiting much longer. It hadn't even occurred to me that there may be a waiting list.

Gab1 - sorry you had a chemical and BFN, hope your scan goes well and good luck.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome Gab

sorry to hear its been tough so far and sending u lits of baby dust for 3rd time lucky. 

Emmy wemmy
Most clinics dont seem to av a waiting list from wat iv read on here. Are u hoping to try again once uv had ur appointment straight away?


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

We'd like to try again asap. I've just read through the paperwork the clinic gave us at the start of our treatment and it says that for an embryo transfer they ask you to wait at least 2-3 months after treatment to give your body a chance to recover. By the time we have our appointment on the 9th it will be 2 months since the embryo transfer. Has your clinic given you a rough idea of when you'll be starting treatment?


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Emmy wemmy, hopefully u will b good to go on your next day 1 after ur appointment then. Fingers crossed. Feels good to move forward fir me but basically I rang this Fri which was day 1 and they said they would let me know by next Friday if we can go in to sign forms this month, if accepted, will then hopefully be the following day 1 I can start treatment if lucky but no guarantees. Im in a bit of a rush as im 44 and dont want to get much older b4 I do it. Ive already gone past my cut off point which originally was to have the baby (being optimistic) before my 45th birthday. Eek! Luckily Im fit and healthy and certainly dont feel my age.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi everyone

I hope you don’t mind me joining you all.

I’m 28 and my fiancé is 30. I have PCOS and we’ve been trying for a baby for a long time.

We had our first embryo transfer in July but unfortunately my period arrived 5DP5DT which was gutting.

We have one frozen embryo left to enable us to have a frozen transfer which we are so grateful for. We also have our second ivf NHS cycle remaining. 

This time I will be having the injections in my bum instead of the pessaries (bum bullets).

AF arrived on Saturday so I am on CD3, I’ve phoned my clinic in Chester this morning and they have booked me in for my day 11 scan on 2nd October so not long to wait. 

I need to start tracking ovulation on CD10 (1st October) and the results will determine whether it will be a medicated or natural cycle.

On my last cycle I got a positive on the test strips but nothing on the clear blue digital, however the clinic have said that not everyone ovulates every single month so we will see what’s happens this month.

I think if we have a medicated, it means having an injection on CD21.

I look forward to following you all on your journey’s. Wishing us all every success ☺


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

FairyGodMother - I really hope you hear from them soon and that you can start treatment on your next cycle.

Natalie - hi and welcome. What injections is it that you're having in your bum? Is there any particular reason why you're having that instead of the pessaries? That's exciting about your scan, that's not long to wait. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Emmy Wemmy - Thank you. I used the pessaries for our first transfer. I’m under the impression they should stop the period arriving but it came 5DP5DT. I don’t think my body absorbed the pessaries so we are injecting them this time round.

You’ve also not long to go till your appt ☺ x


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks Natalie. Yes the pessaries are supposed to stop AF so I think it's a good thing that you're having injections this time round. I know very little about FETs so it's interesting what you've said about testing for ovulation. I have very high AMH and seemed to be on a different protocol to everyone else in my batch for IVF, so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

I’m the same Emmy, this will be my first fet. I definitely feel more comfortable knowing I’m on the injections. Who knows, that may be what went wrong last time. 

What are you hoping will happen at your appt on 9th? Will it be your first review appt after your last cycle?


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi ladies 

Hope you don’t mind me joining in on this thread. 

We have just finished our 1st  ivf/icsi cycle. It didn’t work for us 1st time round but we do now have a frozen embryo to now transfer. We have a meeting in two weeks to discuss the next stage. I’m hoping we can do the transfer in November but I don’t know whether I will need to let my cycle/body get back to normal first. 

I was taking pessaries and I got my period on 9dp5dt. official test date should have been 11dp Is it normal to get your period when still taking the pessaries. Do you think I should mention this at my review meeting? Maybe I need to take more? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Natalie - yes this will be my first review appointment. They told me on the phone that at the appointment they will discuss and review our cycle and then discuss next steps with us. I've been spotting on and off continually for weeks now so I think my body is confused at the moment! Part of me wants to do the FET ASAP but another part of me thinks I should wait for my body to recover more. I'm sure the clinic will advise me.

Welcome BlueSky, sorry your cycle was unsuccessful. Some people do get their period before their official test date but I would definately mention it because the pessaries are supposed to stop it. Your follow up appointment should be around the same time as mine.


----------



## MrsLisaX (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi all 👋🏻
Sorry, haven’t had chance to properly read through all of your stories but thought I’d quickly introduce myself 😊 we’re about to start our FET for baby number 2. Took my last contraceptive pill this morning and start buserelin injections tomorrow! All seeming very real now. 

Good luck to you all 🍀


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome Mrsbluesky and Lisa.

Mrsbluesky - My period arrived 5dp5dt on our first fresh transfer try so this time I am having the injections instead of the pessaries, I don’t think my body absorbed the pessaries which can happen. Sounds like you may be the same? Definitely mention it and ask about the injections. My Consultant was pleased that I wanted to go for the injections this time. That could be what made it unsuccessful, who knows.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi everyone

Lovely to c this thread getting busy. I will do some proper replies very soon as its getting quite late now and my bed calls me but jyst wanted to say Mrs Blue sky, that my period also came when taking pesseries on the exact day it was due like a day before otd as im sure clinic did my transfer a day late. 

Catch up with everyone soon xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Emmy Wemmy, Natalie, Mrs Blue Sky , lisa,

Hope ur all ok and looking forward to the next steps.  

Emmy Wemmy not long off ur appointment. Have u got plenty of questions for them?  

Got the call and have an appointment 17th Oct. Am doing the transfer in agreement with my ex but he's saying thats the absolute deadline now as he is 10 years older than me. I don't blame him. We instigated this nearly 2 years ago now and guess we r both worrying about getting any older before it happens. Think next day 1 will be around 20thOctober when I can hopefully start meds. However, ive to have a full ultrasound on 17th too so will see what the future holds on the day. Just wish we had done this much sooner but things didnt pan out that way. When I had a scan last transfer, the dr pointed out a 3mm unknown dot on the scan but she said she wasn't worried.

Look forward to sharing our journies and fingers crossed for bfps all round for the Oct/Nov FETs xx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi ladies!! Im on my second FET.. first one being a BFN. I had 1 grade B (close to A) blast transferred on 26th. I tested today and got a BFP at 5DP5DT with my fmu!!!!!! Completely over the moon as this has cost us around 7k. I did endoscratch and embroglue to increase my chance second time around. I know im not out of the woods yet. So fingers crossed. Good luck ladies!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Congratulations inurdreams

What exactly is the embryo glue?


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

RFairyGodmother said:


> Congratulations inurdreams
> 
> What exactly is the embryo glue?


Thank you fairy godmother. I tested on FRER and clear blue digital just to make sure. Embryoglue is a procedure to make embryo more sticky. It costs £200.


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

FairyGodMother - yes I have plenty of questions for next week. Really hoping they let me start meds on my next Day 1 whenever that might be. Hope your appointment goes well on the 17th. That sounds odd about the dot but if the Dr didn't seem worried it should be fine. It's good that you've been able to agree this with your ex, it's surprising how quickly time goes when you're having treatment though, hopefully you'll be able to start mess on your next Day 1.

Inuredreams -  congratulations. What does an embryo scratch involve?


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi ladies. We are starting another FET cycle, hopefully transferring mid Nov. I had an FET transfer on 5 Sept, but it ended in a chemical, tested positive from 6DP5DT to 12DP5DT, so was disappointed, but we still have 2 frosties. We also have a 2 year old little girl who was our first frostie, so feeling positive that we will hopefully have a sibling.
We used the embryo glue and will use it again this time. Our clinic says research has shown about an 10% increase in births, it costs £100 at our clinic. I also have the progesterone injections as that is what worked with my daughter, they are so painful though. I will be doing long protocol, so prostap on the 1st day of my AF then transfer about 4 weeks after that x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Inurdreams, ah, bet ur on a high with your good news. Did u just do the glrue and scratch this time? My friend goes to Poland for her fet and gets the works, everything u can think of to get best chance. Im going to ask re the glue when I go on 17th. 

Exciting to think lots of us will b getting started soon. Hope u get the go ahead emmy wemmy for next day 1. My ex doesn't think we will be able to because of this scan but im sure its just procedure. They didn't say it was because of the dot thats just something that came to mind. 

Bex sorry to hear u had a chemical. Lets hope the oct/nov thread leads to lots of bfps this time.  I remember u from the aug/sept one. Mine was a few weeks b4 urs tho. I never tested positive but felt pregnant for around 7 days then everything seemed to stop all of a sudden. 

Feeling positive too as previous ivf has worked so optimistic it can happen again.  Have any of you ladies trying for a sibling used aspirin during ur successful pregnancy? I did when I was pregnant with my daughter but  not during last fet which resulted in bfn. Am going to for sure this time round.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, its been a while since I contributed to a board and thought it was about time I popped my head in again! 

My partner and I are currently in the 2ww with our first FET after an unsuccessful fresh transfer in June. Even though she was taking the pessaries (front door) last time, she still started bleeding 6/7dp5dt, and in fact even during all our IUIs, she bled before her OTD with the pessaries. This time round the pessaries are going in the back door and I'm giving her a Lubion injection twice a day; I can only hope that this is the extra wee boost we need to get pregnant again, as I don't know how much longer we can keep putting ourselves through this heartbreak. She's been having cramps on and off since Sunday, which I guess could be implantation, but this happened with the last cycle on the same days past transfer, so I really don't want to get my hopes up, again.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Inurdreams - Fabulous news, so pleased for you. Any tips? What did you do different this time? 

Bex - Hello and welcome. I’m trying the injections this time instead of the pessaries. I’ve heard they are painful and that you can get some numbing gel and patches. When you say painful what kind of pain is it? Did you try the pessaries before injections and what made you switch? Mines because my period arrived 5dp5dt.

Fairygodmother - What does the aspirin do I get you don’t mind mind me asking?

Starmaker - Hope the 2WW soon passes for you and your partner. I’m trying the lubion injections this time and hoping they will also work for me. I don’t think my body absorbed the pessaries as my period arrived 5dp5dt. Are you the same?

AFM - I had my scan today in prep for our frozen transfer, my lining is at 5mm. Needs to be 7mm for transfer. I think it was 10mm on our first fresh transfer. The Nurse said that the lining changes depending on where you are in your cycle. I’ve started on the pomegranate juice.

I’m tracking ovulation at the mo so will all depend on if I get a LH surge, if I do then transfer will take place 6 days later and if not we will go down the medicated route but I’m not really sure what that entails, I think it’s an injection on day 21 and then a period etc. Does anyone else know? 

I’m just trying to work out when I’m likely to be off work if it is a medicated route.

Hope everyone else is ok? 

xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Natalie,

Yeah my partner had the same issue of bleeding before our OTD. She had always used the pessaries vaginally, but felt she wasn't absorbing them properly as they were always very messy even after lying down for 30 mins. I know they do get messy, but it does put doubt in your mind about how well you do absorb them, especially as our clinic never checked her progesterone levels during the 2ww. So the pessaries are now going up the back door twice a day, which she says is a vast improvement with very little discharge, and I'm giving her two injections of Lubion a day too. She's not great with needles and says that these injections are the worst out of all the drugs she's taken over this whole journey. They are leaving her her skin bruised, flakey, and lumpy, and she says they sting a lot and it hurts when she bends over from the waist....but if it works then it'll all be worth it! They're certainly meant to be a vast improvement on the progesterone in oil that had to be injected into the muscle with a massive needle!! 

We've only done 3 rounds of IUI unmedicated, the rest of our treatments have been with drugs. She got a Prostap injection on day 21, a baseline scan nearly 3 weeks later (she started estogen pills that day too), started the nasal spray 5 days later and then got another scan to check the thickness of her lining 13 days after the baseline scan. She stopped the nasal spray after 10 days, started the pessaries and Lubion the following day, and had the transfer 6 days later. Its now 5dp5dt and she says the cramping has stopped, but her breasts have been slightly tender these past couple of days, so she's convinced herself that its not worked! Weirdly in all of the previous cycles her breasts were really sore before insemination/transfer and then it eased off a couple of days before the OTD, which was when we knew it hadn't worked, even before the bleeding started. However, this time her breasts weren't sore at all before the transfer, even with all the extra estrogen and progesterone! I'm trying to look at that as a positive, but since your body can react differently every cycle to all the different drugs, I'm trying not to get too hung up on it. She's currently on constant knicker watch, but I'm unsure if she'll bleed even if it is a BFN until she stops the Lubion. She's not a POAS addict, so we are likely to only test on our OTD, that's if she doesn't bleed beforehand.xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome starmaker and good luck with the 2ww. 

Natalie the aspirin helps stop clotting and hence reduce risk of MC.

I know I should probably know this but I'm just going to be taking estrogen then progesterone (no down reg).  I know I naturally ovulate day 15 or 16 each cycle. Are the meds supposed to make u ovulate at the right time to fit in with Ur FET date? Eg last time I had scan day 13 then day 3 fet 4 days later. So if I was natural I'd only of ovulated around 1 day b4 transfer. If I ask clinic they will probably send me for consultant apt and there's a around a 9 month wait and time not on our side. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi FairyGodmother, thanks for the good wishes. I wasn't even aware that you could do a transfer without down regulating, as far as I know the estrogen and progesterone are to help thicken the lining and maintain a happy environment for an embryo in your uterus, I don't think they have any influence on the timing of ovulation.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Starmaker - Thank you for the advice. Hope the 2WW is going well. Wishing you both every success. 

On our first try I was taking the pessaries rectally, I didn’t find it messy but I didn’t lie down or anything after, I just got straight up and carried on. Like I say my period arrived 5dp5dt so for our second go we are trying the lubion injections twice a day. I’ve heard they are painful and I’m thinking of buying some numbing gel which has been recommended. 

AFM - I have my second scan this Saturday so should know more then. I’m still tracking ovulation but haven’t had the LH surge so far.

xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Natalie

Fingers crossed for Saturday that Ur lining will have thickened. X


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi 
I would like to join; I had my frozen transfer at 12 today. Test date 17th October. 🤫
I am on pessaries and for the first time lubion aswell. 
All the best


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi to those who have joined since I last posted.

Bexh - sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy, fingers crossed for a positive outcome this time round.

Starmaker - hope your 2ww is going well, when is your OTD?

Natalie - hope your lining is thickening up nicely.

Eloise - all the best with the 2ww.

AFM - I'm so keen to get on with the FET. I've still not had a proper AF since my loss on 22nd August so I'm in limbo at the moment not knowing what's going on with my cycles or what my clinic will say next week. Think a transfer before Dec is optimistic.


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello

Could I join as well..I'm in the 2ww . I had my fet 2nd October. This is is my second fet after the first one gave me my daughter..

Good luck to everyone if they waiting on a potential bfp and those planning there's soon..

When we had our first bfp I just can't remember how I felt..I'm pretty sure I didn't have any symptoms. 

This time im.worried more than the first time ...as there's no expectation maybe. 

These are the thoughts going around my head 

1. How can it work for us th second time round .maybe we were just so lucky as a one off 
2. Is my period going to come...one week before I would.normally be quite moody, get really greasy hair and also more cervical mucous ...(sorry if tmi)...

Today iv felt a little irritated which might be down to me only getting about 3-4 hrs sleep last night cos my 16 month isn't feeling well...she has been jumping all over me today and it's been a bit annoying,.when I'm supposed to be all relaxed and taking it easy. Also DH came home and been a bit off with him as he has been sneezing all over the place with a cold and naturally I'm trying to avoid getting a cold...I could be reading too much into things or maybe I'm getting PMT...

But then maybe when I did the fet 2 yrs ago there wasn't as much to get annoyed about and now I feel a little bit more stressed trying to do a a FeT with a toddler ...

Sorry for such a long rant


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome Eloise. Hope Ur 2ww goes not too slow. How r u feeling?

Emmy Wemmy - you must be so frustrated not having Ur AF. How far apart are your cycles usually? Fingers crossed it comes b4 Ur appointment then u will have a better idea of where u stand.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Leenaj

Think we were posting at the same time so hadn't got you on my last post. When is Ur otd? Guess u could turn that around and think if it's worked once, it can work again. I thought that on my first FET but was shocked to find a bfn but I'm still of the belief that it is likely to happen again (fingers crossed). Ps id be miffed about the sneezing too, lol, when I was pregnant with my DD I actually opened door handles every time with tissues (when at work etc) so as not to catch a cold. Was the first year I didn't have the flu jab and I actually stayed clear of colds by doing that and constantly washing my hands. Bit harder to do when it's your partner with the cold though.


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Leenaj - welcome and good luck. It's good to get it off your chest so rant away as much as you like. I also keep thinking that it won't work for me this time round as we'd never be lucky enough to get a BFP on both our first and second try. Try to think positively, it worked once so it can work again. It's so difficult not to symptom spot in the 2ww and you're bound to feel irritable. Hope you got a better sleep last night.

FairyGodMother - my cycles are irregular but on average AF arrives every 5 - 6 weeks. Hoping it comes before Tuesday.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

I’ve just been for my CD15 scan, on my CD11 scan my lining was 5mm and follicle at 7mm but today I’m pleased to say my lining is perfect at 10mm and follicle at 16mm so my Consultant is confident that I will get the LH surge over this weekend or possible Monday or Tuesday.

If I’ve not had a positive by Tuesday, I need to phone up and decide wether to track again next month or go for a medicated frozen embryo transfer but I’m hoping it won’t come to that.

Happy weekend to you all xx


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

That's really positive Natalie, fingers crossed you'll get the surge. What do you use to track for the surge?


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Eloise, good luck with your 2ww, how are you finding the Lubion injections?

Emmy wemmy - our OTD is the 9th, we’re trying to not do any tests beforehand, but DP is convinced it hasn’t worked and just wants to know one way or another and then move on. I know how frustrated you must feel waiting on your af, we were in limbo for quite a while after losing our little boy and it was almost 4 months before we could get going again. Best thing to do is find something to distract yourself with, easier said than done I know, but time flies if you can keep yourself busy.

Welcome Neenaj and good luck with your 2ww. Expectation is the biggest killer I think, and having a rant about it all to get it off your chest is a good thing. We’re on cycle #7 now after getting pregnant after our first attempt with an unmedicated IUI. After our loss we assumed we’d get pregnant again straight away, but here we are two years down the line and no further forward. We still approach each cycle with positive thoughts and believe that this will be the one, and if it’s not then we’ll just try again until it works. You’ve had a successful pregnancy already and there’s absolutely no reason why you won’t get lucky again, so big positive thoughts to you and I hope you’re feeling a bit better.

AFM - I’m remaining busy and positive while DP is still on knicker watch. Today she is 8dpt5dt and so far the witch hasn’t shown her face. DP says she’s feeling really crampy today and her breasts, which have been a bit tender since Sunday, are now aching more. She’s sure it’s over, and she’s knows her body so well, but I don’t think you can say for sure what’s going on because of all the extra estrogen and progesterone she’s taking. Does anyone know if you can still have a withdrawal bleed whilst still taking Lubion? She bled from 6/7dp5dt last time, so I’m looking at this as a good thing.


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

You haven't got long to wait now Starmaker. It's easy to symptom spot but so difficult to know whether it's pregnancy symptoms, AF or all the medication. You've done so well not to test yet. I really hope you get a BFP.

I'm trying to keep busy but it's so hard, whenever anyone wants to plan anything I wonder whether I'll be undergoing treatment or potentially pregnant then. Not easy is it!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Emmy Wemmy, you are so right about pregnancy, af or drug symptoms, all very similar and all very frustrating! DP had a wobble earlier and ended up in tears, she’s convinced herself that it hasn’t worked and no amount of me trying to reason with her that it’s not over til we test (or she bleeds) is helping. Planning a life around treatment is a nightmare, we’ve had two BFNs while on holidays and this time we were determined to have a bit of fun and not be in the 2ww while on holiday, so we managed to wrangle a wee break in the sun between DPs baseline scan and her next scan two weeks later. Three more days until OTD, but I reckon if DPs anxiety continues to get the better of her, we’ll be testing early.


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Starmaker it's such an anxious time isn't it. Fingers crossed for you that AF stays away and you're able to make it to OTD without testing, although testing early probably wouldn't be such a bad thing if it will ease her anxiety. I've considered booking a holiday during our next 2ww but my partner doesn't have much annual leave remaining so I doubt we'll be able to.


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi 👋 

Starmaker78, I’m finding the lubion injection ok. The site of the injection feels sore when I bend forward so I try a bag of ‘tea towel wrapped frozen peas’ before and after (on the injection site) and that helps. 
Generally I am feeling ok, its hard not to compare how I felt with my previous transfer. This one does feel different. 
Fingers crossed 🤞  if you are testing soon🤔


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Emmy Wemmy - I’m using the Clear Blue digital test, there’s no LH surge today so I really hope I get a smiley face on the test by Tuesday x


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Fingers crossed Natalie🤞


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi ladies. I hope I’m okay to join as I’m having my third fet tomorrow at noon. I’m not nervous about it this time as I’m pretty resigned to ‘what will be, will be’. The last two FETs didn’t implant at all and my hcg levels were at zero both times. So.... any way thought I would pop in x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Third time lucky Tammy. I remember you from the Aug/Sept thread.


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Natalie...hopefully you get that smiley face for lh surge soon. Sure you will 

Tammy...good luck with the fet...I hope it's third time lucky.

How is everyone else? Hello to all 

At the minute I'm analysing every little thing and comparing everything to my successful fet. Last night I slept with my comforter blanket( I know I'm 36) and I still do this...and I woke up in the middle of the night quite sweaty around my chest and I really got anxious because I also get like this around a week before my period is due..all I keep doing is looking out for signs of af. Even the slightest twitch I think oh no it's a cramp...I was a calmer on my last fet and this one I'm a lunatic.. iv tested twice as well once on 3 days past and 6 days past both negative. I had some cheapo tests lying around so thought might as well. Now I'm leaving it until test date which is actually another 7 days time  but I'm not hopeful


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Tammy, good luck for tomorrow, hope it's third time lucky. It's great that you're not nervous  

Leenaj there's nothing wrong with a comfort blanket and you're not being a lunatic, it's perfectly normal to feel anxious. Try to think positively and not compare to your successful FET as every cycle is different. I hope the next week goes quickly for you and AF stays away.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Leenaj - Hang in there and stay as positive as you can. I know that’s easier said than done. 

Starmaker - Not long until OTD now. Hope you and your partner are both okay. 

Tammy - Welcome, I’m sure I recognise your username.

AFM - I’ve not had the LH surge yet. The lines are getting darker on the test though so I really hope it’s tomorrow because I have to ring the clinic tomorrow regardless to let them know if I’ve had the surge yet. I’ve never had a positive on the digital yet but this is only my second month of using them and I’m not sure if I tested for long enough on the first month. I’ve had a down day today and there’s been a few tears but I’m feeling positive again now, sometimes we just have to let it all out.

Hope everyone’s okay x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Emmy Wemmy

Is it your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Elouise - Fab idea with the frozen peas, a few people have recommended numbing cream and patches but I think I’m going to risk it and see how the lubion injections go. It will be my first time using them but I have heard they hurt. I’ll be doing them twice a day, how about you?

Tammy - I hope your transfer went well yesterday. How are you?

If I’ve missed anyone, where are you up to? 

AFM - I got a smiley face on the Clear Blue digital ovulation test this morning. Ive never been so happy to see a smiley face  Will keep you all updated but transfer should go ahead on Monday, fingers crossed xx


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi all. 
Hope you don’t mind my joining for a bit of support and comraderie. 
Had our second FET 10 days ago, was told not to test till the 15th and going slightly crazy! No symptoms whatsoever and no bleeding - if I didn’t know better I’d say we hadn’t done anything at all..... 
wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Tammy ....how was the transfer..did it all go ok?..this time round I was on my own as DH had to stay outside with DD as children aren't allowed in which is understandable

Natalie ...great news on the smiley face and it's nice just seeing a smiley face than maybe some lines ..just seems more positive 

Lizzie-welcome..my official test date is 15th as well but had my transfer was 8 days ago, so are your clinic malign you test 16 days after transfer ? 

Hello to all...I think I've missed people 

At the minute I'm doing progetsrrone injections and boy do they hurt more this time round ...it's the day after that I can really feel them..I'm doing the frozen peas on the area before but maybe I need to keep them on there after to numb the area and reduce swelling post injection 

So I have been a nutter this time round ...i did test day 6 with a cheapo 10mui HCG test one ( not sure if those units are right) and got a faint positive. Did one this morning that my clinic gave me and got again a faint positive again..so I think it's an early positive . One of the reasons i have tested early and frequently is because I have had immune therapy with my fet and with the weekend coming up I don't want to wait until next week to test, then wait to speak to my immune doctor and then arrange to have the immune therapy ...I read on agate faq about immunes that anyone having immunes to check every morning after embryo transfer...I just want to get the immunes treatment booked in by the end of week rather than next week...I think I tested at day 11 on my last fet and went the next day for my immunes stuff...sorry if you have no idea what I'm Harping on about


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Lizzie - Welcome.

Leenaj - That’s amazing, I’m so pleased for you. In regards to the lubion injections. My clinic have told me to inject in my tummy, I was thinking that people inject them in their bum?


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Leenaj, have you tried warming the area before injecting rather than icing it? (Assuming you're using progesterone in oil - otherwise, ignore me!). I was told to warm the area with a hot water bottle for about five minutes before before and then again for about five minutes afterwards as warming the muscle helps the oil absorb. 

Fingers crossed for that faint positive!! xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update as I'm on my lunch break to tell you that we finally got a BFP at 3:30am this morning (my aging bladder woke us both up and we thought well there's no time like the present!). Tears and snotters flowed when it said 2-3 weeks, and surprisingly DP managed to get back to sleep while I was tuned to the moon....that brick wall is gonna hit later this afternoon! So its hopefully another 8-9 weeks of those blasted Lubion injections, but we don't care! I think I'll try the frozen peas in a tea towel too.  

Welcome Tammy and Lizzie, fingers crossed for you both. 

Leenaj - I love nothing more than my hot water bottle, so there's definitely nothing wrong with a comfort blanket! And congrats on the early BFP too, I hope that little bean sticks and that line gets nice and dark over the next few days.

Natalie - great news that you've got your smiley face, good luck for the transfer on Monday. And yes, Lubion goes in the belly (or thigh if you can find enough flab!), the old progesterone in oil used to go in the bum with the massive needle!


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Starmaker and Leenaj - congrats on the BFPs. Fantastic news!

Tammy - how did your transfer go?

Natalie - that's brilliant news about the smiley face. Hope the transfer goes well.

Lizzie- welcome and fingers crossed for a BFP. Not everybody has symptoms so don't let that worry you.

Fairygodmother - how are you doing? I've only just seen your post, yes my appointment was today, thanks for remembering. The appointment was good. We reviewed my fresh cycle and concluded that it couldn't really have gone any better, apart from the obvious that the BFP didn't stick, so if we have to do another fresh cycle they don't want to do anything differently. Regarding the FET they asked if I feel ready or if I want to wait until after Christmas and I said I want to crack on with it asap rather than wait. They've given me the contraceptive pill and said that once AF arrives I should start taking the pill on Day 2 and phone them up and they will then schedule me in for treatment to begin. They didn't tell me a huge amount about what to expect (I don't think they like to overload you with info so they do it all bit by bit) but they said I will have to inject buserelin to suppress the ovaries and estrogen to build my endometrial lining. I'm so happy to have a way forward and I'm willing AF to arrive now.


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks all!

Leenaj - realised I miscounted (clearly losing it already), my transfer was 9 days ago on the 1st. They’re having me test on day 15 - no idea why, last time they told me to test on day 9 and then again on 11.... !

Fingers crossed for you all!!


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

And congrats ladies on the positives !! That’s amazing, great to hear good news stories. So happy for you. 

Thanks so much for the encouraging words. I must admit I’ve had a rough day today, finding it hard to stay positive - but hoping tomorrow will be better ...  
My clinic doesn’t offer blood tests so I’ve booked a private one - trying to resist HPTs till then.... 
thanks again ladies


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Starmaker ...that's fantastic..

Emmy..that's good that you can get started right away when af arrives ...hope next time is your time

Pognut ..thanks for telling me about the hot water bottle. I tried it today and found it better and not as painful post injection . I think maybe freezing the area maybe makes the muscle more tight perhaps 

Natalie ..yeh I thought lubion is like progesterone so inject in the bum ...I could be wrong though maybe lubion you can do subcutaneous

Lizzie...I had my transfer on the 2nd..my clinic wants me to do hpt on the 15th which is 14 days later.. whereas last time they said 12 days later, with my first transfer.. my immunes doctor thinks by day 9 to do hpt followed by beta and progesterone testing and then 48 hrs again...so sorting that out for Friday in the mean time I keep using cheap hpts to see the 2 lines to reassure myself 

It's nice seeing a positive but im am cautious and scared..I know everyone will be...but even second time round it's not any easier . I feel like a low grade adrenaline rush in my body not letting me relax...every little thing is a hurdle...doing the transfer , then waiting 2weeks,  hpts, bloods and scans if we get there...need to soldier on though and just pray it all works out. Today my clinic rang and I thought it was DH ringing me back  as I just spoke to him 5 mins earlier, and i was dead shocked when it was the nurse who was just asking how I doing...they didn't do this for my last transfer and just told me to ring them on test date, hence I was a bit alarmed and for a moment it ran through my mind are they going to tell.me they have implanted the wrong embryo ' because she stated off with hi it's  nurse whatever her name was , can you talk, it's nothing serious'....but no it was just a courtesy call and because I'm so on edge I was a bit mad that she rang when I'm already in a state of frenzy ...then I thought to myself shut up Leenaj ..what will be will be and I have done everything I can


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, can I join in please?

I've just had our last frozen embryo transferred. Currently lying down on the sofa trying to relax. My lining was 7.7mm 5 days ago, and was told our last embryos outer shell was slightly unusual shape so had assisted hatching done too.
This is the 5th embryo, all others were bfn apart from the first one where we ended up misscarrying at 8 weeks. I'm praying that this one is our lucky break. The embryo had survived 90% of the thaw and had reinflated by 80% before transfer, so the numbers are good. We've got everything crossed.   

I haven't had a chance to read through the thread yet, but hope everyone is doing okay. Sending you all lots of baby dust x


----------



## MrsLisaX (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Lots of us on here now and I’ve struggled to keep up! Congratulations to everyone with a BFP and good luck to everyone on 2ww. Welcome cakebaby, fingers crossed it’s your time. 
I had my day 8 scan today and lining is 7.6mm. My Dr wants it to be 10mm! So they’ve abondonned transfer for next week and I have to go back for another scan on Monday. A bit disappointed really as just always thought it would be next week. And my little girl came from an 8.5mm lining on a fresh cycle so I’m not sure why they’re putting it off so long really! They’re now saying transfer won’t be until the 22nd 😩


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you for the welcome Lisa. 
Did they explain why he wanted you to go to 10mm? 
My clinic do scans between 10 and 14days, so you've got a good lining already really to my clinics targets. As they just want a 7mm minimum. 
I know how you feel, any delay is frustrating. Xx


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

The lining question is a confusing one. First scan I had was only 6.5mm, so they increased Estrogen saying they wanted 8mm - when I came back it was 7.5mm and they said they’re happy to go ahead. So waiting now.... 10days post transfer and no idea yet xx


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

And yes, any delay is so hard to take! When we were initially delayed because of the 6.5mm I had a minor breakdown in the clinic and my poor hubby had to calm me down....  xx


----------



## MrsLisaX (Aug 7, 2015)

My husband didn’t get it at all! He was all like, well it’s only 1 extra week, what’s the problem. So I snapped at him a little bit 🙈 I’ve just already got so fed up of constant headaches and remembering to take tablets 4 times a day and getting up at 7am for the injection. It’s just constantly on my mind and I’m drained already. We didn’t have any set backs last time and everything went as planned but I went into the FET a bit blind and feel like the clinic hasn’t explained it all very well this time as they just expect us to know cus we’ve been there before! But it’s a completely different process this time. I think 10mm is what the head Dr at my clinic has decided he wants for an FET, seems a bit extreme when I know most only want 7 or 8 🤔🤔


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Welcome Cakebaby, fingers crossed this one sticks. How are you feeling about the 2ww?

That's a shame about the delay Lisa. The minimum at my clinic for a fresh cycle is 8mm but they prefer double figures. Not sure if it's the same for a FET.


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Aw Lisa try not to stress too much (easier said than done!) There must be a good reason they want you to go a bit longer so stay positive. I've been different thicknesses in lining and doesn't seem to be much of a factor in results to me. First fet 7.1mm bfp then mc, second 8.3mm bfn, third 10.3mm bfn. So I try not to focus on what the thickness is now, it's all about the embryo. Hoping your lining thickens up for Monday for you  

Thank you Emmy. I'm feeling calm at the moment..but I know that'll change as the days progress and I start obsessing on symptoms! Haha. We are very lucky to have another cycle on nhs left to use so that's still keeping me positive even tho this is our last frozen emby. Altho had a terrible time with severe ohss after egg collection, so knowing we might have to start again is a bit worrying. 
X


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Glad you're calm at the moment Cakebaby. It's so hard not to symptom spot. Hope the 2ww goes quickly. It's nice to know you have another cycle available but not so nice you suffered OHSS. I'm sure if it comes to it they will alter your protocol to reduce the risk of OHSS happening again. NHS funding is a postcode lottery and my clinic fund 1 fresh cycle and 1 FET and then we have to fund any further treatment ourselves. We're lucky we have 5 embies so if this FET doesn't work we can fund a FET for the rest before having the expense of a fresh cycle.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi girls

Not checked in for a couple of days and now it seems mighty busy on here, finding it hard to keep up lol.

Congratulations to everyone who has got a bfp. Great news.

Emmy Wemmy, ah glad Ur appointment went well, was positive. Hope Ur AF comes soon then.

Feeling behind everyone else ATM and pretty much in limbo wondering what will happen at the scan to check all ok. That's next Wednesday. If all ok hopefully they will let me start meds next period which I think cud well b the same day or day after. Bit worried it will come sooner then I will have to wait another month. Middle names 'planner' so finding all the waiting mega frustrating. Feel better once next Wednesday arrives (I think!)


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome to all the newbies, this forum is getting really busy which is fab, the more the merrrier.

I’m regards to lining, I had a scan on day 11 and my lining was at 5mm but by day 15 it was 10mm which was last Saturday. My clinic say it has to be 7mm for transfer to go ahead. Stay positive because it does just do it on its own. The only thing I’ve had is pomegranate juice from Sainsburys. 

Xx


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello ladies,

I also want to join, if you don't mind. I am currently preparing for my transfer, which is scheduled for 16th of October. Had a scan yesterday and found out that my lining is 8.4mm which apparently is good.
This is my first IVF / FET, so I am still learning all acronyms and processes - there is a lot to learn! Starting my oil based progesterone today - bum injections - ouch!

My IVF was a bit rubbish - I have DOR, so was a poor responded and only managed to collect 2 eggs. The good news they both got fertilized and managed to grow to blastocycst stage. Planning to transfer two to up our chances. 

Good luck to everyone who is on 2ww - I am already dreading mine! x


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Happyeverafter - Welcome to you. Don’t worry about the transfer, it’s so straight forward and painless. My frozen embryo transfer is on Monday, the day before yours so it’d be good to keep in touch on here during the two week wait? 

AFM - I have just done my first progesterone injection, I’m injecting Lubion twice a day. I was quite nervous because I’ve heard they are painful and my partner has done the rest of my injections but it was completely fine. No pain whatsoever which I’m glad about. I used the pessaries last time but it’s seems my body didn’t absorb them because my period arrived 5DP5DT, I’m hoping the Lubion makes the difference this time. I’m doing these injections myself because I don’t fancy getting up at the crack of dawn for my fiancé to inject me before he goes to work 

I’ll be so glad to finish work tomorrow for a few weeks, it will be a relief to know I can relax. I think i’ll do some food prep on Sunday so we can come home after the transfer and just grab tea out of the fridge to heat up. What does everyone else plan to do? 

I’m going to relax for a few days after transfer but i think it’s important to do something following that for blood flow. It’s just what I’ve read.

Xx


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

Morning all. 
Day 12 and negative HPT.... blood test later today but not holding much hope that the HPT is wrong, period cramps started yesterday.... official test day is Monday so will keep on the meds till then I guess.
This was our second and last frozen so we’re back to square one and the next fresh cycle! Trying to keep our chins up.
xx


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Lizzie982 - sorry to hear about your HPT result.. try and stay positive till the main test on Monday! 

Natalie90 - sure, let's keep in touch! Hopefully everything will go well on Monday for you! I am only taking one day off on transfer day, and then work from home the day after. But now thinking I should have taken a longer time off.

I started my luteal phase drugs (Utrogestan 600mg a day, lubion 3 times a week, clexane x1 day and crinone gel x2 day) and one of those makes me feel really sick, thankfully those periods don't last too long. However yesterday I had a moment at work - felt really lightheaded and sick for a good hour, barely could do anything.  

Also spoke to embryologist yesterday, and contrary to my doctor - who thinks i should transfer two embryos due to my DOR, she was suggesting to do a single transfer - really confused now.


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Sorry Lizzie, I really hope its just a case of your levels are still too low to be detected. Fingers crossed for Monday  

Happy ever after- fet are a breeze compared to the egg retrieval. how do you feel about doing one embryo at a time?

Natalie- good luck for transfer Monday. How do you feel about it? I'm using the pessaries so no idea on the injection  hope they aren't too bad. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, difficult looking back on my phone.

Afm, I'm 2dp5dt. Feeling a bit bloated, assuming that's just the progesterone side effects. I'm not feeling any symptoms, but I guess it's just too early yet. X


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

FairyGodMother - hope all goes well at your scan on Wednesday and that AF stays away until then.

Happyeverafter - welcome, hope the transfer goes well. It's great that both made it to blastocyst. Just goes to show its quality over quantity. 

Natalie - glad you're getting on OK with the injections. Hope you manage to relax this weekend and that the transfer goes well on Monday. That's a great idea about preparing your meal beforehand so you can relax after the transfer. I personally think a couple of days of relaxation before and after transfer is good, then after that I think it's good to get out and about. Sounds to me like you're doing all the right things! 

Lizzie -  Really hope it turns out to be a BFP. Good luck for Monday.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all sorry been mia this cycle! Transfer went really well and I went straight back to work afterwards. 

No symptoms as such but I’m not expecting any to be honest. Got a lot of dizziness and dry mouth from the pessaries though. I haven’t had the dry mouth before it’s a bit strange but at least I’m drinking more than my recommended water intake. My appetite has dropped loads over the past three days. I’m just not hungry and when I am hungry I get full so quickly and can’t finish my meals. 

Natalie90 I remember you too! Good luck for Monday x

Emmy wemmy it went fine. I had gas and air due to the speculum being the painful part for me. So was incredibly relaxed and pain free. Which was nice. The pain was due to past nerve damage. Sorry to hear about your last cycle. It’s heartbr every time but I’m glad your coping well. Where in your new cycle are you? Good luck xx


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks so much all for the good wishes - negative on a blood test as well (literally zero hcg) so no luck this time. 

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Emmywemmy - How unfair is this postcode lottery, I’ve had 1 fresh and my 2nd and last embryo from our first cycle will be a frozen transfer tomorrow. Luckily if it does comes to it, we have 1 NHS cycle left but I would be seriously feeling the pressure right now if my postcode was the same as yours. It’s so unfair isn’t but you are so lucky to have 5 which like you say, means you hopefully won’t have to pay for another cycle. It really makes my blood boil, people in some areas don’t get any free goes on the NHS so we are very lucky. I tell myself that when I’m having a bad day.

Thank you for the reassurance, who knows what the right thing to do is but like you say it’s important to rest. I know my clinic want you to rest and not stand for long in the first few days at least. 

Any sign of AF?

Happyeverafter - It’s fab that both of your eggs fertilised. Wishing you all the best for Tuesday.

Personally I am taking 2 weeks sick leave, I will get a sick note from my Consultant who is happy to give one for however long. It will take me past test date and I don’t need to worry about work or getting up at the crack of dawn. You could always ask for a sick note and tell your employer you’ve been signed off for say a week, they can’t contest that. Everyone is different, I know some people find it hard to take time off with their jobs but I do think it’s so important to get some rest and just focus on you at this really important time. 

I hope you are feeling better now, I’m just taking lubion on this natural cycle which seems to be going well.

I’d be confused too about how many to transfer. I guess you need to weigh it up. If both stick you’d have twins which I think would be amazing. 

How are the injections and the rest of your medication going? 

Lizzie982 - I’m sorry to hear that it’s a BFN, I know when I got the BFN on our first go, it’s is absolutely heartbreaking, you take some time to focus on you now and come back fighting. I’ll be thinking of you and I wish you the best of luck for your next cycle. You can do this. 

Cakebaby - Thank you, I’m feeling okay. I had a bad day yesterday, I’ve been suffering with a bit of anxiety which I’ve never had in my life. I’m just desperate for this transfer to work, as everyone going through this is. I went food shopping, then got in my car and just couldn’t hold the tears back, I was picking my Mum and my friend up to go to Slimming World and I was already running late. When I got to my parents house I was still crying but my Mum made me feel so much better and I was fine after a good cry and a top up of makeup. My friend doesn’t have a clue about what’s going on. It’s just a hard time isn’t it but we all have to stay positive, there’s no reason this won’t work this time. 

How’s the TWW going? 

Leenaj - Wishing you all the best for OTD tomorrow. I hope that faint positive is a confirmed one tomorrow.

Tammy - Aww thank you, I knew I remembered your name. I’m so glad your transfer went well. Hope your TWW flies by and that this is your time. 

AFM - So it’s transfer day tomorrow, we are hoping and praying the thawing process goes well. The Embryologist will phone in the morning to confirm so we have everything crossed that transfer will go ahead in the afternoon. I’m excited and nervous at the same time.

xx


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

Natalie, all - thanks so much for the kind words.
Indeed it’s devastating and heartbreaking - but there we are. We’ve got an appt with the clinic on Friday to plan our next fresh cycle - hoping to get it done before Christmas as I’ll go mad if I have to wait till after....
xx


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Tammy - really glad the transfer went well and wasn't painful.

Lizzie - really sorry to hear your news. Hope your appointment goes well on Friday.

Natalie -  the postcode lottery is unfair but I try not to think about it too much else it would make my blood boil too. Good luck for tomorrow, hope you manage to get a good sleep tonight.

AFM I had spotting on Thursday and Friday and light bleeding yesterday and today. My clinic advised me to start the contraceptive pill on Day 2 and I can then be scheduled in for starting treatment. After much agonising today over whether its AF or not I've decided I will start the pill tonight, as I think I'm just having a really light period. So tomorrow I'll be contacting the clinic to find out next steps.


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I’m late to the group, but I hope you don’t mind me joining? I hope everyone is doing well!

I had my first round of IVF on the NHS in July but on egg collection day they thought I was at risk of OHSS so decided to freeze my eggs - 18 were collected and 15 survived overnight. I’ve had to wait a while to see the embologist but now I have i’m on track to start the medication when my next period arrives (in approx 10 days).

For those who have had a FET before, how did you find it, any tips? Does anyone have a timeline? I was giving a sheet of paper and I can’t find it anywhere.

Thanks. x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello everyone

Lizzie, so sorry it's not good news this time. Hope Ur next appointment goes well. So unfair! Hugs.

Emmy Wemmy - glad to hear Ur getting started. 

Leo - hello and welcome.

Natalie - ooh, good luck tomorrow. Fingers crossed for u. Do u mind me asking, do you know if a sick note from transfer day would mean you would be classed as pregnant from that stage, ie I'm thinking of if you would have the rights of a pregnant woman (pupo). Would like to get one to when it comes to it to relax and reduce stress levels as hardly any AL left. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is ok.  Waiting on Wednesday's appointment ATM, then I will know more.

Night


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

RFairy the pregnancy clause doesn’t kick in until after two week confirmation. Unfortunately. I had to look in to it as my firm doesn’t have a fertility procedure in place but you have every right to sign yourself of for the first week and clinic permitting they can sign you off for the second week. I hope this helps x


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Morning everyone

hope you had a lovely weekend

Lizzie - really sorry about your news. Good luck with your appointment!!

Cakebaby - thank you for the support. I did a dummy transfer last month, and it wasn't too bad except I was absolutely bursting   I think we now have settled with an idea to transfer one at a time - it also means no stimms cycle this year - so we can save some money!

Emmywemmy - thank you. We are in the wrong postcode as well, they switched off IVF program just 6 month ago, but we were too late  

Natalie90 - thinking about you today, hope you feel better and transfer goes well! 

I've realized I got confused between drugs - in fact I am taking lentogest three times a week, not lubion! Most symptoms have gone, thanks for asking! However i think my husband hit the nerve with one of the injections, and now I have sudden burning pains from time to time   

Other then that feeling ok, but do get anxiety outbursts here and there - got an invite for yet another baby shower which falls right on the end of my 2ww. Don't know if this is the best way to deal with it - but I just can't face all my pregnant friends at the moment (everyone I know decided to have a baby this year, and most of them got there from 1st attempt), so I just keep finding excuses to avoid these events. 
I think in my case work helps me to distract. Although its good to know I can ask for a sick leave! 

Welcome Leo!


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi all

I've been booked in for my transfer week commencing 28th January. It's not as soon as I had hoped for but at least we now have a date.

I will leave this Oct/Nov thread and may start one for Dec/Jan.

Thanks for the support. Sending lots of baby dust to everyone, I really hope you all get BFPs.


----------



## Lizzie982 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks all for being very sweet and supportive! Had a rant at my clinic today,  which wasn’t very constructive (their communication systems could stand some improvement), but other than doing ok. Most of the time. Can’t wait till the next appt to just get things moving again. 

Leo - welcome. How many frozens did you end up with? 
I’m afraid not much advice to offer. The transfer itself is really simple - nothing to worry about - but can’t say much for after that.... first time I took 3 days off work, this time went back to work the next day (it’s a desk job so not physically taxing) - they were both BFNs. Next time I’ll stay home for a week just to see if it makes a difference! But  most feedback seems to say just don’t over do it, otherwise keep on as normal... good luck.

Happyeverafter - I completely sympathise, I had to invent an excuse and walk out of a work meeting the other day because they started talking about their pregnancies..... it’s so hard. At the same time some people go to the other extreme, one of my closest friends who lives abroad just had a baby and is refusing to send me photos because she thinks I’m only asking out of politeness. Which doesn’t help either..... 

Big hugs and lots of luck to everyone on your journeys.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Leo - Welcome. The timeline will depend on which route you take, we have had a frozen transfer today on a natural cycle but you need to ovulate for the natural cycle and I’m not sure of your circumstances? I was unsure if I ovulated because it isn’t something I’ve ever tracked so I used a Clear Blue Ovulation Kit which you have to use regardless on a natural because the transfer is timed around the LH surge. Anyway my period arrived 22/9 an transfer 15/10. The only medication I’m on is lubion injections instead of the pessaries. When you say you will be starting medication, what medication is it?

Fairygodmother - Thank you. My sick note is for post op recovery. Although you are pregnant until proven otherwise, I don’t think they’d put that on it. Does you employer not have special leave or a sickness policy that would cover you? Good luck for Wednesday.

Happyeverafter - Thank you. I totally understand you avoiding the baby shower, I’d be the same, events like that are difficult. Luckily I’ve only ever been invited to one. My sister is pregnant at the moment and she doesn’t plan to have one, I’m hoping that isn’t because of me but she said she doesn’t really agree with them. Don’t feel bad about it, do your friends know? I’ve struggled a bit recently too because my cousin who was about to have ivf has announced she’s pregnant, she doesn’t know about us and also doesn’t speak to me from one year to the next but she sent the scan pic to me and I was upset for days, I’m pleased for her but it does hit you. Anyway we will all get there in the end.

Emmy Wemmy- Sending lots of baby dust your way, I wish you all the best. I really hope you get a BFP too. 

AFM - Thank you so much for your well wishes.  I am so happy to say that we are PUPO. Everything went well and our embryo is graded at 4bb which is the same as it was graded before being frozen. It was such a relief to get the call to say our embryo had thawed well, the thawing process took 25 mins which is amazing.  We came home afterwards, had some lunch and I’ve just had a nice sleep. Going to do my lubion injection now and let my fab fiancé cook tea


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Lizzie and Natalie, thanks for sharing - it does get to you, I am glad to hear I am not completely un-adequate in how I react!

Natalie - good to hear it went well, hope you feel nice and relaxed and 2ww goes well!

RFairyGodmother - hope your appointment goes well today!

I had my transfer yesterday, which went well.  I was feeling so relaxed yesterday and this morning. And then received a call from my clinic telling me that my progesterone level is low (24 vs 100 they expected to see), so they've added two more drugs to my regime, which I will start tomorrow. Feeling very anxious now, as not sure what it means.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Happy ever after

Aw it's always a worry when things aren't straight forward. With the meds hopefully Ur levels will become right tho. Thanks for your message, appointment went well and good to go next day 1 which I think will b tomorrow as long as I can get thru to clinic b4 I start work. It's usually a long wait on the phone.

Natalie. How r u? Thanks for info. No pupo be funny on sick note. Ha ha. I was meaning if I had pregnancy rights once pupo. Good to know I'm getting going. 

Tammy -- thanks for u for the info. So will need to use a bit of my 1 week leave if they let me have time off. How r u?

My phone won't let me see anyone's messages now I'm typing so hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Happyeverafter - Im glad transfer went well. Try not to worry, I think it’s a positive that they’ve picked up on it and are doing what they need to do to correct things. What progesterone have you been on and what are they going to give you? 

Fairygodmother - I’m glad your appt went well. I’m glad things are getting started for you. No I don’t think you have pregnancy rights until it’s confirmed, that’s just my thinking. I’m okay, thank you. 

AFM - This morning I realised I’ve been taking a multivitamin with vitamin a in which I didn’t realise I shouldn’t be taking. Anyway I’m just sticking with the folic acid going forward. I really panicked when I just happened to read on the back it wasn’t suitable for pregnancy although my Consultant said any multivitamin would be fine. Confusing but I phoned the clinic anyway for peace of mind and the Nurse said not to worry as it won’t have done anything but all I need to take is folic acid. Panic over.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Natalie

Good you found out, so many things to think about isn't there!  When is it you are supposed to start follic acid?  Last time I started at transfer or should you start once treatment starts? I've got some follic acid and vit d left from last time.  Hope your 2ww is going good even though its only the start of it.

Hope everyone else on 2ww is finding it ok.  I say that but know it can be stressful!!

How is everyone else doing?

Was my day 1 today so rang the clinic and waiting for them ringing me tomorrow.  I was told it would be today or tomorrow.  Hoping I can start meds tomorrow so taking my estrogen patches to work with me in the morning ready for when they ring, lol xx


----------



## MrsLisaX (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi all. Hope everyone's doing well. Just a quick one as I've seen a couple mentions about if you're classed as being pregnant after transfer. This link has all the answers &#128522; my husband came across it after my manager made a comment regarding my sickness when I told him I'd be off next week after transfer. Hope it helps

http://m.acas.org.uk/index.aspx?articleid=5457


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

RFairyGodmother - Im not sure, my gynaecologist put me on a repeat prescription so I’ve been taking it for ages just because we’ve been trying for a while. I’m glad things can get started for you now.

MrsLisa - Thanks for that, hope your employer hasn’t been giving you a tough time? 

Xx


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi all,

RFairyGodmother - good luck on your cycle! I've been taking folic acid for 3 years now, since we started TTC.

Natalie - Hope your 2ww goes well! I am on five different progesterone drugs atm - utrogestan, lentogest, clexane and now my clinic added lubion and cyclogest, really hope this will help! Have my blood test on Monday to see the progress.

Other than that don't feel any different at all, no twinges or any other symptoms, but I guess it's too early to see any difference


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Happyeverafter - Are you taking all of those daily? 

Hope you all have a fab weekend, I’m off to Slimming World in the morning and then for afternoon tea with my mum and sister haha oh and a Sunday Roast on Sunday at our future wedding venue ☺


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Luckystar - Wow sounds like you have had an adventure and fab that you have two children and plenty of frosties to try for a potential third. Very exciting. I wish you all the best for your upcoming cycle. I love that you conceived naturally too. Any ideas how that happened apart from the obvious? I’ve heard it can happen xx


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

PUPO Ladies, how exciting!

LuckySt4r, wow what a journey you’ve had. Best of luck this time!

AFM, Sorry, it would have been useful if I provided a bit more context - i did a fresh cycle and it was my first ivf attempt, they collected 18 eggs and froze 15 eggs due to risk of PhD’s, so they are waiting for me. I do ovulate (apparently) and I’ll be taking Estradoil/Zimenon when my period starts next week, followed by Cyclogyst/ progesterone after the transfer. Have any of you been through a similar to this?

xxx


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ooops, predictive text - PHd’s was meant to be OHSS. 🙈


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Leo I have just had my third fet which was injections of suprecur followed by elleste tablets and cyclogest pessaries. I also had to do a freeze all early in the tear as having pcos I was high risk of ohss. I was also told I ovulate after 6 years of being told I don’t. I just don’t ovulate regularly.
Good luck and congratulations on being pupo. Try and stay busy it helps with the nerves/stress of it all. Xx

Hi Nat how you getting on? When is test day? Good luck and congratulations on being pupo xxx

Luckystar I wish you all the best for this cycle. Let us know how you get on. 

Happilyeverafter how many days past transfer are you? I thought I was getting the flu but as it turns out it was implantation lol. Try not to worry about symptoms as everyone is different and just try to stay relaxed and positive. I know it can be so hard. When is test day? Good luck. Wow I thought I was on a lot of meds but wow! x 

RFairyGodmother how are you getting on? Do you have a date for transfer yet? I’m good thanks huni. Let me know how you get on xx

AFM I am technically pregnant. I got my bfp Thursday and my hcg levels are only 38 which they said was low. So they are retesting next Thursday to make sure it’s not a chemical. But we are so happy to have gotten this far as I really thought I had an implantation problem. We are staying positive and relaxed and I will let you all know what happens on Thursday. 

Side note: does anyone know how to add pictures to this website from a phone? Wanted to add one to my diary. Xx


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Natalie - sounds like a lovely weekend for you, enjoy! I do take all those drugs every day  , I take progynova three times a day orally, and twice daily vaginally, utrogestan 3 times a day, clexane twice a day, lubion twice a day, cyclogest 3 times a day and lentogest three times a week - in fact I take way more drugs than during my stimm, although I was on max stimm drugs as well. It's so tiring! 

LuckySt4r - good luck with your cycle! Its amazing that you had a natural birth in between!x

Leo - congrats on PUPO, good luck with your 2ww!

Tammy - its my 4th day after transfer, and OTD is 30th of Oct, but guaranteed I'll test earlier than that. How many days after transfer you think you had an implantation? Hope you will confirm your positive result on Thursday, best of luck! xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Happyeverafter I’m not sure when implantation actually took place but the exhaustion hit me monday. And well it never really left lol good luck for a week on Tuesday XX


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello everyone

Tammy, nice to hear from you and that u got bfp. Will have my fingers crossed for you that Ur levels go up. When was Ur transfer date? 

Lucky star , hi, have a few things in common, I had my daughter in Dec 2014 (so  close) and also 44! Going for me last FET soon. Welcome to the thread. 

How is everyone on the 2ww doing? 

Am feeling relived at the mo, as finally things are moving for me. Started meds yesterday, scan on 30 Oct and proposed transfer 2 Nov. Eek, am so excited!!!!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Lucky star, do u mind me asking how many embryos Ur going to have put in? I'm just going for one xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

RFairyGodmother my transfer was 8/10. I am only 13dp4dt so it’s still really early. Trying to stay positive calm and relaxed. Although I am scared that my levels won’t be high enough on Thursday x 
I am so glad this are moving along for you. Let us know how you get on with everything hun xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Leo1987 - Wow 15 frozen is great.

Tammy - Congratulations, fingers crossed for Thursday I really hope those levels rise for you. I’m sure all will be okay. Have you had many symptoms during the TWW?

I’m doing okay thank you. I’m 6dp5dt. I was glad to get yesterday out of the way because on our first try AF arrived on day 5. I’ve had a lot of cramping, feeling bloated etc so I’m not really sure what to think. OTD is Friday and I just hope and pray it’s good news but at the moment I just really don’t know. 

Happyeverafter - I don’t know about you but these lubion injections are making my tummy yellow and purple, they started off so well haha. You sound like you’ve lots to take, hope it’s all going okay. 

Luckyst4r - How fantastic that it happened naturally. I wish you all the best of luck for your FET.

RFairyGodmother - I’m so pleased things are moving now. All the best for your scan. Fingers crossed for transfer on 2nd Nov.

Xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Nat I have had sore boobs for over a week, exhaustion, dizziness and some nausea. I have also had some slight twinges in my lower abdomen. But all my symptoms started the Monday of test week. I thought I was coming down with the flu x

Good luck huni when is test day? X


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Natalie90 - my lubion injections really hurt, but not too much bruising! I'm already running out of space, although really hope its only a beginning and I will have to do them for the next 11 weeks!

Did my progesterone blood test today, and since clinic increased my meds my level jumped from 24 to 407! Nurse said they are happy with the result, so phew!

2ww hit me hard this weekend - have had bad mood swings and cry outbursts since Saturday, and also obsessed with symptoms (sour boobs, odd cramps and dizziness every day around 12-1pm).  Ended up testing on Sunday early morning (4.5dp5dt) and got a clear negative. I know its too early so wasn't too upset, but it definitely played on my mind since. I really wasn't prepared how hard its going to be and how obsessive I'll will get! 

Hope it's easier for everyone else! xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Happyeverafter - Its way too early to test so try and keep the result out of your mind if you can. I know what you mean about looking in to each symptom, I’m a bit that way. Before bed last night there was a tiny bit of brown on my loo roll so when I woke at 2.30 am I thought that I’d woke to AF but I’m so glad to say I didn’t. It’s really hard isn’t it. Im usually an emotional person but this time I told myself I would not cry and just stay as positive as possible but it is so hard. This TWW is the longest ever.

Xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi everyone

Tammy, Natalie and happy ever after, hope rest of Ur 2ww goes more smoothly.  Tammy - fingers crossed for u on Thursday.  Happy - sorry to hear it's stressful for u, I found testing early last time, really stressful. Felt miles more at ease my first 2 IVFs when I waited for otd.  Know everyone is different but  my advice wud be to try to hold off if u can now, u mite feel better for it.

Natalie - when is Ur otd?

How is everyone else doing? 

Xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi everyone

Tammy, Natalie and happy ever after, hope rest of Ur 2ww goes more smoothly.  Tammy - fingers crossed for u on Thursday.  Happy - sorry to hear it's stressful for u, I found testing early last time, really stressful. Felt miles more at ease my first 2 IVFs when I waited for otd.  Know everyone is different but  my advice wud be to try to hold off if u can now, u mite feel better for it.

Natalie - when is Ur otd?

How is everyone else doing? 

Xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Rfairygodmother - OTD is Friday eeeeeek. How are you? xx


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Haven't checked in for a while. But OTD for me this morning and it's a BFN!   absolutely devastated. Feels like a waste of another year. Calling the clinic to get the ball rolling for another cycle. 
Good luck to everyone else. X


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Cakebaby - so sorry to hear your news, big hug for you X

Natalie - not long for you! Fingers crossed for Friday! I admire your patience! How do you feel?

RFairyGodmother - you are right, I should have waited in the first place, because it gets really obsessive! So obsessive that I've tested again last night (7dp5dt) and to my surprise saw a faint second line. I won't get my hopes up too high - my OTD is miles away (30th)..


----------



## MrsLisaX (Aug 7, 2015)

Cakebaby I’m so sorry 😞 hope you’re ok, be kind to yourself. 

Good luck to everyone else in the 2WW. 

AFM we had our 3 embryos defrosted on Monday, all 3 thawed 100% and were left to culture overnight. We went in yesterday and had a very good blastocyst transferred. The embryologist was very positive but I’m trying not to get my hopes up! Xx


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Cakebaby - I’m so sorry to hear it’s a BFN. I totally understand how heartbreaking it is. If you can, try and look on the positive side, that you are able to try again and that your time will come. Take some time to focus on you. I’ll be thinking of you.

Happyeverafter - That’s great, I really hope your BFP is confirmed on OTD. I’m feeling okay, I did have a little cry earlier but I think it’s just because I’m getting nervous for Friday and I just want a BFP so much. I really don’t know what the result will be but I keep saying my prayers. I do definitely feel different and I’ve had some symptoms but I don’t know if that’s the lubion injections or not. Last time when I was on the pessaries I only made it to 5dp5dt when AF arrived and today I’m on 9dp5dt so that is a positive because I’ve had that fear this time round. Only time will tell. How about you? Any symptoms? What day are you on?

MrsLisaX - Congratulations on being PUPO. Hope you are feeling okay.

Xx


----------



## chasethemoonandstars (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello Ladies, hope you don’t mind if I join. I’m on 9dp5dt. Been testing everyday since  7dp5dt, all test showing faint lines and one darker line today afternoon but on a different test kit. I’ve taken a booster 250mg Ovrittelle thrice, one on 10th Oct, day of transfer 15th Oct and 17th Oct as HCG booster. I’m hoping the lines on HPT is not because of the booster. I’m trying not to keep my hopes up but want to stay positive at the same time. Longest 2ww ever!


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Chasethemoonandstars - Welcome, is your OTD on Friday? I really hope you get that BFP on OTD. 

Xx


----------



## chasethemoonandstars (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Natalie! OTD is on Monday, long way to go     Baby dust to all


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

hey ladies I just want to update.  I had a BFP and then weeks later I went for 7 week scan they didn't see anything in my uterus.  Turns out I had a chemical pregnancy.  Very upsetting. I only have 1 frostie left.  This is my 2nd failed FET now.  Baby dust to All!


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi ladies it is all over for me. I have had a chemical. I am okay and dealing with it quite well I think. Kinda have to since I’m at work x wish you all the best of luck x


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Tammy, so sorry it had to happen to you as well. I can't explain the feeling of finally getting pregnant and for the pregnancy not to be. I already guessed it went wrong because i was testing weekly on Clearblue conception weeks indicator. It went from 2-3 to 1-2. So I just knew... but still nothing could have prepared me for it. Hugs to you.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Chasethemoonandstars - Monday is not far away, considering how fast weekends go, it will soon be here.

Inurdreams - I’m so sorry to hear, it must be heartbreaking for you. Hope you feel better soon and fingers crossed for your frostie. I wish you all the best.

Tammy - I’m sorry to hear it’s a chemical. I’m glad you are taking it as well as can be. Your a tough cookie if your dealing with this at work, stay strong. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Natalie90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello lovely people 

I’m so, so gutted to say it’s a BFN for us. I’m just so sad and I just need to cry it out. Next step for us will be a whole new cycle on the NHS, we’re lucky enough to have a free one left.

I really hope that anyone in the 2WW gets a BFP but if not all we can do is keep trying, it will happen one day.

Thank you so much to you all for your support, it really helps to have people in the same boat to talk to xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks you all for your lovely messages. We are going to take the rest of the year off and start again next year. We are lucky in the sense that we still have 7 frozen embryos and at least now we know we can get pregnant. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Do you mind if I join you? EC last week and AF arrived on Monday so we’re on to a medicated FET, probably in about 10 days/2 weeks - I’ve got a scan next Thursday to check lining. Even though this is moving incredibly quickly really I am so impatient for transfer to happen!


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Natalie, so sorry to here your news, I was thinking of you today. Its great that your have an NHS cycle left, I really hope that it will be the one for you!! Good luck lovely x

Tammy - sorry for your news! 7 embys is such a bless, good luck with your next cycle! x

chasethemoonandstars - welcome, i am on my 10dp5dt and have my OTD on Tuesday, so day after yours! I've also being testing since 7dp, and got fairly good lines. I decided to stop testing till OTD though.
How do you feel?

I had the worst two days of migraines to the point that yesterday I spent all day in bed in the dark room with my eyes closed. I used to have migraines before, but nothing to this scale. I really hope its hormones kicking off. 

bobo66 - welcome! Its amazing that you are going to a fet cycle straight away, we had to miss a cycle, and it was such a long wait! Good luck with your scan on Thursday


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi ladies 

I’m starting my frozen transfer this month. We went for day 8 scan today and it’s looking like I will ovulate on the early side. They are expecting a positive surge result early next week if not over the weekend. I have a 5 day blast to transfer. Is it a week after surge that they transfer? This is my 1st frozen non medicated transfer. We only have one frozen so have everything crossed for this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Natalie, Tammy and Inurdreams - so sorry for your bad news.
Natalie - hope your new cycle is your successful one.  It's been lovely chatting with you.  Good luck.
Tammy - so sorry it's bfn, I admire your positivity, I hope your next go is your time.
Inurdreams - such a horrible feeling and a shock when you start planning in your mind for the future with a baby only to be let down from a great height.  Hope time helps.  When I had a miscarriage, I hid away for 1 month and cried.  In time it did get better and I hope you do too.  Your right , nothing prepares you for a shock on the scan, its the worst feeling ever. Hugs.

Mrs Blue Sky - hi, welcome, I recognise your name from a different thread but cant think which one.  If day 5 embryo are you having transferred would have thought 5 days after ovulation?  I have a lining scan next tue and my transfer is scheduled for the friday all being well.  I think we will have dates close together anyway so hope we can chat along the way.

Hi Bobo - welcome, from one impatient person to another- know exactly what you mean, just want it done!

Has anyone experienced breathlessness/chest pains as a consequence of the estrogen?  It happened last time I had it and stopped as soon as I stopped the patches and now it is happening again for this FET cycle.  I went to my dr who checked my chest and all was ok.  They've done an emergency blood test today to check its not a clot.  Should get results soon.  Its something but I just dont know what it is.  I tend to think its effecting my asthma and not anything more sinister, I hope so anyway.  Thinking the chest pains are indigestion with the estrogen.  Dont want to take the patch off unless I absolutely have to as that would mean not being able to have the transfer.

Quick question if anyone knows the answer - would stopping estrogen be ok straight after the transfer (if these breathing probs continue) - only I was told I could do a natural cycle as I ovulate anyway but was unable to do it as I had to attend the clinic (a good 2 hours away)  every day from day 8 for a blood test to check when I ovulate (I know this is day 15/16 so would not be practical nor could I get all that time off work).  With my daughter I only had progesterone after the transfer which caused no problems.


----------



## chasethemoonandstars (Nov 11, 2015)

Tammy, Inurdreams, Natalie - I’m sorry to hear about the chemical pregnancy and the dreaded BFN. I wish I could give you more hope. I’m praying for you just as hard as I’m praying for this cycle to work. I also hit a very low point and just starting to pull myself back again.

Bobo - welcome, how exciting! Good luck on your scan.

Happyeverafter - wow, crossing my fingers for us both. I have protein S deficiency (blood disorder) and taking blood thinner injection every night. I’ve noticed that my arm/leg pain is getting worst at night. My husband is suprisingly very supportive on my testing LOL. He said if it comforts me then go ahead, I think it does the same to him. We are both being cautiously postivr after my ectopic pregnacy last year and my near death experience. No other symptoms but line is darker and appearing faster day by day. I can’t wait for tomorrow! I hope you feel better. Is your migrane better now?

Mrsbluesky - i think the transfer depends on your protocol... after my several fresh and fet cycles I still feel like a newbie. My doctor changes my protocol, I think it is necessary after several attempts. Have you done ERA testing?

Fairygodmother - I’ve experienced the feeling of trying to catch my breath on my first positive cycle long before my OTD. Same for this cycle, at times I feel like I’m catching my breath when I talk or if I walk fast. This cycle it started at 3dp5dt. Not sure if you are cycling at the moment.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi chase the moon and stars, 

Ooh, great Ur line is getting darker. Is tomorrow Ur otd? Fingers crossed for u.  

Are you asthmatic? I'm asthmatic and think the estrogen is causing the breathing problems. They are intermittent like urs. So don't want to lose the chance of transfer but it's really quite worrying at times. I started taking estrogen a week last Friday and it happened by Saturday. Had bloods taken Fri to check no pulmonary embolism (as a precaution). Hope I would have heard by now but maybe as late as tomorrow to get result. The exact same happened on the cycle I did in august and stopped as soon as I stopped the estrogen. Scary stuff!


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

Mrsbluesky - welcome, and good luck with your FET

chasethemoonandstars- oh dear, sounds like you had a horrible experience with your ectopic! Fingers crossed for you today! I also take blood thinning injections daily, although not exactly sure what's my reason for that. My migraine is gone, thanks for asking! One of my colleagues at work had two days migraine at the same time as I did, so now I am thinking it probably was weather related..


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi ladies 

I’m doing a natural FET and I got my positive LH surge today. Just waiting to here what happens next. Not sure when my transfer will be I have a day 5 blast. Worried it’ll fall over the weekend and they will cancel as they aren’t open on Sunday’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasethemoonandstars (Nov 11, 2015)

Fairygodmother - I’m not asthmatic. Yeah, quite scary! Did you get your results? When is your FET?

Happyeverafter - I got my results back, I’m still in shock! It’s 2,557!!! We put 2 embryos. I can’t wait for the scan. Although I know  I’m still not out of the woods. I’m not feeling anything at all. No symptoms but just light cramping this afternoon.  Goodluck on your OTD tomorrow. I’ll include you in my prayers tonight!  

Mrsbluesky - as I remember it happened to me once and my clinic moved the transfer on a Monday.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Just heard from Clinic and I’m scheduled in for sunday transfer. Yay! They advertise they are closed but they must open for transfers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi chase moon and stars

Ooh that's a high number. When did u AV Ur OTD?  When is Ur scan? My result was negative for the concern- thank goodness and thanks for asking. Must b asthma playing up which I can handle and monitor myself.

Lining scan tomorrow and FET FRIDAY!!  Can't believe how quickly it's come round after all the waiting.

Mrs blue sky,  We will b v close together with our dates.  Good luck Sunday.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Happy ever after, good luck tomorrow on Ur OTD


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Been for lining scan today. Was just thick enough (7.2mm) so FET set for Friday. Yeah! Is anyone else going to take aspirin?


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

chasethemoonandstars - what an amazing result, congratulations! When is your scan?

I just got my results back - its 764 HcG and 354 P4, we transferred 1 blast. My first scan is on 14th - pretty sure its going to be another two long weeks for me!

RFairyGodmother - glad you good to go, hope everything goes smoothly on Friday! I didn't take aspirin, but have to inject clexane - blood thinner - every morning. Aspirin sounds like a nicer option!

Mrsbluesky - great news! good luck with your transfer on Sunday


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

RFairyGodmother - Good Luck for Friday. I’ve never taken aspirin before. I just do what my nurses tell me to. I’ve started the pessaries again. That’s the only drug I’ve taken for this transfer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all so me n the hubby have had a few conversations and thought a lot about everything and we have decided to have 1 more cycle this year. We go back to the clinic next week for baseline scan and bloods and then we will get our timeline again. 

I hope you are all doing well and I’m going try and catch up tomorrow as it’s late xxx


----------



## chasethemoonandstars (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello lovely ladies,

I’ve been cramping and having brown spots since Monday night. It was heavier today. I couldn’t even work in the office. My mind was floating. My husband and I decided to go the Doctor. It’s my 5th week today 16dp5dt. Immediately when the doctor said the word “both” while doing the scan, tears fell down my eyes. My husband held my hand and we saw two beautiful yolk sac shinning.   I’m still teary eyed as I type here. 

Fairygodmother - had the OTD on 14dp5dt. I had colds and cough during the transfer. I was really worried this cycle will not work. I think I had aspirin + clexane on my second FET cycle. 

Fairygodmotther & Mrsbluesky - You are just few days away from your transfer! Exciting! My psychology proffessor once said “Say Godbless rather than Goodluck so Godbless the both of you! Watch a lot of happy baby videos that can make you laugh after the transfer.    

Happyeverafter - Congratulations!!!   I feel you! I was telling DH I just want to see the sac to put my mind at ease... now I want to see the heartbeat! Waiting is the hardest part. Next scan would be on 12th Nov.

Tammy - I think planning do help a lot, something to look forward to. Wishing good results for you! x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Happy Ever After - Congratulations!!!  Not long off your scan, hope its not going too slow.  Also to inject heparin from transfer day.  What do you take your injections for?  Mine is for raised cardiolipins though not too high so as a precaution really.  Am still undecided on whether to take the aspirin from transfer day.  I did with DD and she is perfect!  So much conflicting evidence really.

Tammy - aw, glad your giving it another go without too much of a delay.  Like you said, now you know you can actually get pregnant, its a good thing and must be a relief for you. I know that was my initial biggest concern before I started ivf (ie would I ever be able to).

Chase the moon and stars - awww, congratulations on twins!!!  Thank you for your good wishes.

Mrs Blue Sky - thank you and hope all goes well for you on Sunday.

Well, the day I have been waiting a while for (that I thought would never come) is only a few hours away.  Feeling excited and a bit of realisation hitting really - this could change my life or this could be the end (last embryo transfer).  Bit emotional but also positive about it.  Would love in 3 months time to let my DD know she's going to have a sister or brother.  Been for acupuncture tonight in prep as wouldn't have the time in the morning.  EEk!  Will feel a bit more relaxed at this time tomorrow when I'm hopefully PUPO.


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

tammy2611 - good luck with the new cycle, fingers crossed it will be the one!! 

RFairyGodmother - hope everything goes well today and you have lovely rest of the day! Do you take any time off next week? I definitely feel a bit more relaxed now than during 2ww, we are also travelling to Paris for a long weekend next week, so that should distract us hopefully! I am taking three different injections - two progesterones and one blood thinner. Not sure why I take the later, maybe because my family has history of strokes, so blood clotting.

chasethemoonandstars - congratulations on twins!! It must be an amazing feeling to see them on the scan so early on!! Our scans just days apart, I will be thinking of you! x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

So I am now officially PUPO, hooray! Now the 2ww starts.

Happy ever after, thanks for your message and yes, I taken all my annual leave I had left (which wasn't much,lol). So I go back to work next Friday. I've also booked a day the following week for test day.  Paris - how lovely and hopefully u can be pampered. 

Have bought my aspirin but still not certain if I will take it. My friend is doing IVF abroad, she has just had her transfer and they give meds to cover every eventually. She's started on aspirin on day of transfer and I know I did when I got a bfp.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

So that’s it my last frozen embryo is in. The transfer went well never my favourite part to be honest. The embryo was still looking good quality and it was still expanding which is what they want apparently. 
They opened the clinic up just for me. Also the consultant that did the transfer was the consultant we first saw us on the NHS before we went private. Can’t help but feel it’s a sign. We are hoping he started the process and hopefully he has now finished it. Now for the dreaded two week wait!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happyeverafter (Sep 5, 2018)

RFairyGodmother, Mrsbluesky - congratulations on being PUPO!! 

Hope 2ww goes well for both of you!   xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Aw thanks happy ever after and lucky star.  Hope u r both ok? 

At the moment feeling optimistic,  as I've got intense tiredness and mild backache. x


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies - can I please join you? I’ve been reading along. Felt as if I was behind you all but seeing the messages from LuckySt4r, I think I’m on a similar timeframe. I’m preparing for our first FET. We had egg collection in August but needed to have our embryos tested with PGD. We were lucky enough to have two healthy 5 day embryos so hoping to put one back. Started down reg with Buserelin on 22/10. Period started on Sunday so trying to get my scan organised hopefully for Monday. I will be taking oestrogen tablets and then progesterone pessaries, both of which are new to me. I’m trying to be realistic yet positive but feeling really nervous. 

LuckySt4r - how are you doing with the down regging? 

Good luck to you other ladies on the 2ww. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Good luck on your 2ww! Fingers crossed and baby dust. Lots of love. xxx

Hi hopeful_10! You’re a very similar stage to me, my egg collection was in July and eggs were frozen due to risk of OHSS. They collected 18 and I have 15 that were frozen the following day. This is my first go.

My transfer is booked for Thursday. I’ve just taken my first pressary this evening, and I got a bit upset doing it. I just didn’t like it, it felt weird and I felt a sensation like it would fall out, which it hasn’t but it wasn’t nice. It’s not like me to be so negative/ upset so hopefully after a couple i’ll be more used to it? Has anyone else experience similar?


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Can I join too please? I have a gorgeous (if not troublesome) 2 year old from a fresh cycle in 2015 and have been attempting for a sibling. Had a failed natural FET over the summer and just booked in my transfer date for Monday after a slightly stressful start to a non-downreg medicated cycle. Have been on progynova and aspirin since my last period but with a developing follicle it has take to CD17 to see that it's collapsing (no surge detected on OPKs). Nervous but excited!
x


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

LuckySt4r, i’m exactly the same! I had to do it this morning too and it wasn’t as bad as last night, i’ll be doing another in the next hour so i’ll see how I get on.

Transfer day tomorrow. Feeling slighly nervous about the call but have kept myself really busy so far so haven’t thought too much about it.

Any tips on what to take to the hospital? On collection day the hospital were quite specific but haven’t said anything this time. Do I just need slippers and comfy clothing?

Welcome and good luck for Monday!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Leo1987 - good to hear of someone in a similar predicament. Wow is that 15 frozen 1 day embryos then? I’ve not used the pessaries yet. Sorry to hear this made you upset. Hopefully it’s just a case of getting used to them but if you’re finding it tough, speak to your clinic. Good luck for your transfer x 

LuckySt4r - hoping your period will come soon before your scan. 

StarryEyed - welcome. I love hearing about people’s children from IVF. Keeps me hopeful that this can work. Sorry to hear about your failed FET but it’s exciting that you’re nearly ready for your next transfer. Good luck x






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

leo1987 - I didn’t take anything special for transfer. Just a bag to put my belongings in. I had to have a full bladder so a water bottle so you can just keep drinking. I could keep top half clothing on. I was in and out in 45 minutes. 

I can’t help but try and Symptom  spot I’m 3dp5dt and apart from a lot of gas thanks to the pessaries I literally feel nothing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello Stary Eyed

Good luck on Monday. I also have a daughter and had a failed FET earlier this year. Let's hope this is our time.

Hello Leo
Good luck tomorrow. At our clinic you don't get changed into comfy clothes, we just wait to be called in and it's a short process. You just need a bottle of water. Drink in plenty of time for Ur bladder to fill up. I had to have mine filled by the Dr as I drank a litre (double what they said) but I did it gradually so my bladder was not full enough.

Hi everyone else, waiting to get started and on the 2ww. 

Currently I am 6 days past 3 day transfer. Seems to b going along at a reasonable pace. Got backache and v tired.


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for all of the advice ladies! The hospital never even mentioned a full bladder when I went in on Sunday, so i’ll be sure to drink plenty before I head off later.

Yes Hopeful_10 - they collected 18 and 15 survived the following day. I’m just waiting on the call to see if any make the grade for today’s Frozen Egg Transfer 🤞

MrsBlueSky, fingers crossed for you! Sounds like the pressaries are a bit of a pain in more ways than one but hopefully they are doing their job.

RFairyGodmother, are you halfway in your 2ww today? Hope it continues to go at a good pace and the end result is the BFP! 😬


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Leo1987 - my transfer was delayed by 15 minutes as my bladder wasn’t full enough. I was told that by having the bladder full makes the journey to the uterus a straight one. They don’t have to go around any bends so makes the transfer easier. It’s a bit uncomfortable as they scan your belly at the same time and push on your bladder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ladies, i’ve just had a call from the hospital to say they thawed two eggs yesterday and they are both top quality and diving, but at the moment they are unable to determine which is the better quality. So they have suggested postponing today so they can leave the eggs for longer and then decide in the morning and do the transfer then.

Have any of you experienced this before?

It’s made me a little anxious but they have assured me the quality is top.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Leo1987 - what day were they frozen on? I know it they were day 3 they sometimes wait for them to grow til day 5. I’m sure everything will be fine x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

They were frozen on the day of collection, or maybe it was the day after.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Leo1987 - ok so they haven’t been fertilised yet? When I had my eggs collected they were fertilised on the same day and then grew to five days then one transferred and one frozen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Leo

Some clinics like to take them to blastocyst stage which is a day 5 embryo. They know what they r doing, don't think they would take the risk otherwise. Or maybe going for a day 3. You should ask them next time they ring. My daughter was from a day 3 and so is the embryo I had transferred this time. Let us know how u get on. X


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

So... FET took place today. It was even faster than I thought and less traumatic than I expected.

As they had thawed two eggs and they both seemed good quality still today, they chose one and decided to leave the other until day 5 (Sunday). As thought, my eggs were fertilised after egg collection back in July. All this means I have 13 left, so fingers crossed that the quality is good enough and it works.

Hope everyone else is doing well! Love and baby dust. xxx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Leo1987 - Glad transfer went well. Wow 13 left. I got 11 eggs on my fresh cycle of which 6 fertilised, 5 made it to blast, one is laying next to me, one didn't make it for my FET and two are due to be put back on Monday!

Hopeful10 - I was really blessed to get my little girl on my first try. For me any siblings are a bonus!

RFairyGodmother - Praying for BFP for you. For my FET the tww seemed to drag by, especially as I knew it hadn't worked 5 days after transfer but still had to wait for OTD.


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks Starryeyed! I hadn’t realised that it worked first time for you with your daughter, how amazing! How many eggs did you have put in then?

How did you know after 5 days that your FET didn’t work?

Best of luck for Monday!!!


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

I’m 6dp5dt and tonight I’ve had a Diarrhea and stomach cramps. Really worried that this is me out. It’ll mean starting a new cycle as we have no frozen embies left. I’ve heard of constipation being a sign but not the opposite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Lucky star

Aw hope u end up being able to have Ur scan. Thanks so much for sharing the timeline. 

Start eyed, aw thank u. How r u? Same happened to me last time were knew it hadn't worked but was asked to test but not as early on as u.


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi LuckSt4r, hope you can still have you scan, let us know how you get on.

Thanks so much for sharing your log, it’s really useful!

MrsBlueSky, staying positive for you. xxx


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

7dp5dt - feeling a bit low today. Diarrhea seems to have stopped now. Did a test this morning and it was negative. I know it’s still early but I do feel like I’m out again.  It’s such a rollercoaster ride and I’m not sure I can deal with more failure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Mrsbluesky - sorry to hear about your test and that you are feeling down. It seems like you have tested really early though so try to keep your chin up and I’m hoping that it will change for you by OTD. When is that? I haven’t had to go through the 2ww or testing yet and I feel really worried about all that and how I’ll cope already. I hope you can find some nice things to do today to help you feel a bit better and to lift your mood. Have you got any plans? That’s my challenge today too. First scan tomorrow to check the Buserelin has done it’s stuff and I’m feeling nervous and impatient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

hopeful_10 - My official test date is Thursday my clinic are a lot later than most for some reason. That’ll be 11dp5dt However as it was a Natural cycle I think I’m due on Tuesday. My last cycle I started my period two days before official test date. The two week wait is the hardest part for me. 
We are suppose to be going to the in laws today but I’m really not feeling social. I dread people asking. They know we are going through the process but don’t know any timings etc. 

Good luck with your journey x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Mrsbluesky - I’m finding the waiting difficult and I’m not even in the 2ww so goodness knows how I will cope. I actually think I may be too scared to test and will want to hold off as long as possible. I completely get what you mean about being social and sort of wanting too see people and sort of not. Only immediate family and a few close friends know about the IVF but not about where we are up to with things. I’m an only child and know my Mum is desperate to know more but I really don’t want her too. I feel dreadful and really selfish but I feel like I’m struggling enough to keep my own emotions under wraps without having to manage other people’s. the things is, it’s leaving me feeling quite lonely without the usual people I would talk to if I was having a hard time but I still don’t want to tell people any more. I can talk to my hubby (Thank God for him being amazing!) and my best friend but she doesn’t live close by and is pretty busy with three kids. Look after yourself and do what you need to do for you xx

LuckySt4r - Hoping your period shows up soon. Mine has been delayed with the drugs on both cycles. It did mean ai was expecting it this time. Worrying about it doesn’t help. It is very annoying though when you just want to get started and to have an idea about timeframes. My fingers are crossed for you that it will show up soon x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Hopeful_10 - I felt like that on my first cycle I didn’t want to test and AF showed up before I could anyway. For some reason this time I felt the need to test every day, well I said day7 onwards. Almost to let myself down gently lol I actually find it easier to talk to my boss than i do my own family and I think that’s because she has no emotional ties to what’s happening. I feel like I’m letting my family down by not being able to produce a grandchild.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

MrsBlueSky - please try and stay positive for now. Your test was early and the docs do say things can change until your official test date. Hopefully you can keep yourself busy this week to keep your mind occupied? Are you at work this week? Maybe arrange to meet friends for dinner one night or go shopping if there is somewhere close by?

Hopeful_10 - I know exactly what you mean! I find keeping busy helps me the most. See how you get on once you get going, maybe knowing your timescales for this stage will help a little?

I haven’t told anyone other than my partner of course, my sister, and an old friend who I see twice a month when she does my nails but she doesn’t pressure me in anyway and I don’t stress about seeing her. Only one of my best friends knows about my struggles and that I’d be starting ivf but she doesn’t know that I’m where i am/ have actually started. 

Since my transfer on Friday i’ve kept myself busy - Fri night I rested, Sat I saw friends which I wasn’t up for but actually enjoyed it, after I saw my family and had a chilled evening. Today i’ve spent the day with my sister and niece, we went to the cinema and had a Sunday dinner, it’s been lovely and has really kept my mind occupied. Don’t get me wrong though, I do keep thinking what’s going on, is it working? 🤞

💕


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Leo1987 - I’m at work all week and I do find it easier at work as I’m so busy. I’m a nanny and have three kids go look after so no time to think. They also know what’s going on and have been very supportive which helps. 

When is your OTD? Mine is on Thursday but I will probably test before then too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow, you’re definitely busy then! Have you been working this weekend? Do you think you can hold out until Thursday now?

My OTD is 22nd 😬 I have an interview (for my own job due to an evolving team) the day before, and the day of 22nd i’ll be interviewing my team members, so it’s going to be a crazy day, hopefully in the best possible way.🤞

I have lots going on between now and then too though, i’m at a wedding taste test tomorrow evening for a friend as she lives in Oz, then an awards do on Friday, and friends visiting on Sat/Sun followed by a short trip to London to see Father Christmas at Harrods with my niece next Mon. I’m hoping all of this on top of a busy job will keep my mind busy. 😉

Have you been keeping to any special diet or anything like that?


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

PS. Has anyone’s skin gone bad? Mine is awful!


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Transfer tomorrow. In some ways just feeling relieved this cycle has got this far as it was rather touch and go last week.

Leo - 5dpt last time I had quite a big bleed which kinda signalled it for me. Was told o could test but I’d still need to test on test day regardless. Continued to bleed over the next couple of days with negative tests and ended with a bfn on OTD. My daughter was the only embryo put back but I had no known fertility issues apart from a low AMH and Amtrak follicle count. Just needed a sperm donor as I’m a single mummy.

FairyGodMother - I’m okay, have the dreaded lower back pain that I think is caused by the progesterone but have been cursed with monthly since I had my lg. Been quite grumpy and tired today too! Know it’s just the hormones but doesn’t lift my mood!

Mrsbluesly - keeping fingers crossed for you. You aren’t out yet x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Hopeful - it's so hard isnt it?  I'm exactly the same as you, keeping the people I tell to a bare min but then I feel lonely with it.  I'm separated from ex so makes it difficult.  Have told a couple of friends who I really trust. Good luck with your scan.

Hi Leo you are super busy - best way.  Do you do a special diet?  I havent this time but I did with my successful pregnancy, I did GI.  I went so skinny but it worked!  Had accupuncture b4 transfer and week before as well.  

Mrs Bluesky - it's not great is it?  Our OTD is jinxed.  Despite everything I said about not testing early, I did so this morning thinking, the result must be accurate by now....now I am hoping not as I got bfn.  I always get extremely tired right away when it's worked and stopped being tired last night which is what happened last time and when I had a mmc.  Lets hope our results are positive on Thurs.  Have you tested at all yet or is it the symptoms making you concerned?

Hi Stary eyed

Good luck tomorrow. Have had blower back pain too since day after transfer and was hoping it was a sign at the time but didnt realise progesterone caused it.  How many embryos have you/are you having transferred?

My clinic dont do downreg for FETs and I am wondering if that is why I have had 2 bfn from fet as although I lost 2, 3 out of 4 embryos took on the fresh cycles when they did downreg.  Also I didnt have to take estrogen after my transfer with the fresh cycles and this time I do - I have PCOS which can mean I have high levels of estrogen anyway.  Feeling gutted and frustrated.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

I wanted to do a natural cycle but my clinic insisted I would have to go everyday from day 8 to check ovulation (ie blood test), was impractical due to 4 hour travel, childcare etc and I've no annual leave left.  In hindsight wish I'd have gone along with this cylce without using the estrogen as they said as sure that's the reason for bfn.  Anyone any knowledge on PCOS and estrogen in fertility treatment?


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hope it goes well tomorrow Starryeyed, will be thinking of you! Hope you’re feeling as positive as you can do.

Similar to you on your first go, they’ve not been able to find anything with me, everything is ‘normal’.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

RFairyGodmother - I tested this morning and got negative. I have no symptoms that AF is coming but I have some kind of tummy bug so that’s probably masking it a bit. I just feel nothing is going my way. This will be 3rd time I’ve had a bug in the last 4 weeks. I said to hubby if this embryo survives then it’ll be a strong one! 

Fingers crossed for us both x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

starryeyed- good luck for tomorrow x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Mrs Blue Sky

Oh gosh, bet your sick of being unwell!  Hope your better soon.  I think we are the same number of days along as I had transfer on Fri 2nd Nov and you did yours Sun 4th and mine was 3 day, yours 5.  That makes our embryos 12 days right? Are you testing again before Thurs or waiting until then?  Not sure what I will do.  Feeling deflated as had loads of symptoms before - maybe the progesterone!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Just found this on Google, which gives me some hope:

hCG levels can usually be detected in the blood around 11 days after conception, though it takes 12-14 days for hcg levels to be detected in a urine sample. hCG levels increase rapidly at the start of the pregnancy, but will then decline slightly until around week 16 and remain steady.2 Apr 2018


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

RFairyGodmother - yes we are exactly the same. My plan was to test every day until Thursday but now I’m just not sure. 
I’m so sick of being ill and it’s so unlike me. I’m wondering if the full cycle took more out of my body than I realised. Maybe I’m picking up all these bugs as my body is run down. I work with kids too which probably doesn’t help either. 
When are you going to test? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

I'd like to say Thursday but knowing me sooner after getting that bfn. Take care and your probably right, the stress of it too x


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

RFairyGodMother - Having two put back this time. Crazily enough this medicated cycle without downreg has been more of a faff than my natural. With my natural I happened to be away when they wanted to scan for ovulation but I just tracked using OPKs and called when positive. This time on estrogen and still ended up having to check for ovulation as I developed a follie and then didn’t pick up my LG surge on the OPKs so was still going in for extra scans since day 9. In the end I had to tell work so I could take the time off for appointments. Only reason I’m guessing the back pain is progesterone is I get it every month anyway.

Leo - Thanks. Just been woken up by the toddler and these hormones doing crazy things to my body - I’m so hungry right now!

Mrsbluesly - this process takes its toll on our bodies doesn’t it! Will be keeping fingers crossed for Thursday for you (and RFairyGodMother) and that a slightly weakened immune system is actually a good sign x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi starry eyed, oh so Ur clinic do FETs without downreg too? Mine have recently started doing it. I was wondering how successful it actually was.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

My FET was all natural and no down reg. I think as long as you have a regular cycle they say it ok to do. Not sure the success rates are much different but I was all up for no medication! Just the pessaries is all I had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Mrsbluesky- I had absolutely nothing last time. No pessaries or anything. I wanted the progesterone auppprt this time hence doing a cycle without downregging. Wanted as natural as possible but decided the last one was just a bit too unpredictable - just so happened that this cycle was equally if not more unpredictable.

RFairyGodMother - I’m not sure how long my clinic have been doing non downreg but it was one of the three options offered to me at my consultation. It’s a nice middle ground for me.

So officially PUPO Wotan two embies on board! Sending up lots of prayers today and going to try to relax!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

StarryEyed - Congrats on being PUPO! Hope the transfer went well. 

RFairyGodmother - hope you’re hanging in there. Just a few more days. You can do this.must be hard doing this on your own. Hoping the friends who know provide good support. We’re all here too. 

Mrsbluesky - hope you’re feeling better soon. 

Leo1987 - you sound really busy so hoping this helps to pass the time quickly for you. 

AFM - scan and bloods today confirmed down regulation. I will be adding the oestrogen tomorrow and further scan will be 22/11. Pleased that body has responded well and to be moving forward but anxious at the same time about what’s to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Congratulations on being PUPO Staryeyed! How are you feeling so far? When is your test date?

Hopeful_10, glad the scan went well. The hospital only gave me one scan. So the big day is 22nd, that gives you something to focus on! That’s my test date.

I’m feeling really bloated this evening. I’ve had a few twinge-like feelings in my tummy but nothing significant and I also feel like my period is about to start but have been like that for almost a week now so am guessing it’s maybe the meds. Boobs are swollens but nothing signicant as they always get like this before my period.

Everyone else on a 2ww, do you have any symptoms? x


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

PS. Found out my interview at work is now on 22nd which is also test day! That’s going to be an emotionally challenging day all round for me I think. Keep telling myself I must stay positive! 🤞


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi everyone I haven’t been on here since 2015 wondering if anyone has any knowledge or advice for me? 
Me and my husband had a fresh cycle ICSI  with a positive and have a little boy who is soon to be 3.
We have 2 frozen embryos and I have a frozen egg transfer on Friday 16th. My cycle has always been irregular so I have been taking Progynova and started  cyclogest after a scan last Friday. Yesterday I started to get really bad cramps and tummy pains. 
Does anyone know if this is the pessaries? My little boy has been sick and wondering if I’m getting that or it’s the cyclogest. I can’t remember cramps being this bad last time. But then again it’s been a totally different cycle. Xxx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Hopeful_10 - went better than my last one in terms of wasn’t as uncomfortable but this time I did unwittingly push the speculum out! 🤦🏾‍♀️

Leo - small bit of nausea this morning but not abnormal considering what we have to put into our bodies. Some cramping this evening but eased off once I ate and had a drink so think that was down to dehydration.

Hopeful89 - I’ve had cramping (mainly in my back) since adding in the cyclogest... it’s a common PMS symptom for me so just put it down to the increased progesterone (and I’ve only had this sort of cramping since having my first 2 years ago)


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

StarryEyed - glad it went well. Pushing the speculum out sounds ouchy! 

Hopeful89 - good luck four your transfer on Friday. Nice to hear about your little boy. Hoping you’ll get a sibling for him. Can’t answer your questions on pessaries as I’ve not got there yet. 

Leo1987 - sounds like you’ve got a lot going on on 22/11. I’m not sure I could cope with an interview on OTD. Sending you lots of good luck on all counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

It’s not looking good for me. Negative test again this morning and signs that AF are about to show. OTD is tomorrow but I can’t see it changing now! It’s been easier to take this time as I’ve tested a few days in a row so I knew what was coming. I have one more  cycle left which I hope to do early next year as we did our through access fertility. I just need to find money for the drugs. Best start playing the lottery. 

Good luck to everyone else xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey Hopeful89 - lovely to hear your trying for a sibling for your little boy. I had my transfer last Friday and the day before I had period-like pains and the morning of the transfer I had a funny tummy, pretty sure it wasn’t anything i’d eaten but I had the presseries twice the day before and only one the day before that. Otherwise it might have been nerves for me. Anyway, hope it’s eased for you now and that Friday goes well!

Starryeyed - so glad to read that it went well, how are you feeling up to now and are you keeping as positive as you can? I’ve been so tired the last couple of days, had some quite sharp pains today in my tummy and a dry mouth. Skin is still bad. I’ve been having period like pains but not had them so far today.

MrsBlueSky - so sorry to hear this. Sounds like you are keeping as strong as you can, hope you have got some support around you. Don’t give up on tomorrow, but if it’s not the result you want I hope that the next one is exactly what you’re wanting.

I can’t remember who said about my interview and test being on the same day, but I’m not sure how i’ll cope either. It’s a sink or swim type of situation, I’m just dealing with it best I can. The job is the one I do already, so hopefully a formality.

Hope everyone else is doing well. When is everyone due for testing?


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry Leo - realised I didn’t reply to your question about OTD - it’s the 23rd although had I not been on progesterone AF would be due Sunday. Today had some slight cramps or more like a heavy feeling - bit like being constipated (sorry for the TMI!) but this evening feeling a little nauseous again as I lay down... like my stomach is beginning to churn. Feeling quite positive still although how long I’ll hold out before testing is anyone’s guess. Hope is just to get to Sunday without bleeding. It’s so weird that all of these feelings and pains could be attributed to AF, meds or pregnancy! How are you coping?

Hopeful_10 I didn’t even notice the speculum had come out of position, just there was a frantic request to hold and twist something to the nurse . It was afterwards the doc explained what had happened.

Mrsbluesky - Sorry you are losing hope. Praying for tomorrow for you and that whichever way it goes that you are able to accept it and plan for the future x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all

I’m due to have my Transfer at some point in the next two weeks. I had my D8 scan two days ago  and 2.3mm of fluid was seen even though my lining was good at 9mm

I’ve have to go for another scan tomorrow to see if the fluid has reduced or gone. 

Obviously I’m worried that I’ll be out this cycle. 

Has anyone had this at their scan?


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Welcome Curlygirl1224. I personally haven’t experienced that. When was your egg collection, did you experience OHSS? I had a small amount of fluid which was found during collection hence why my eggs were frozen, that was back in July and I had the transfer last Friday.

Lots of luck for today, let us know how you get on! 🤞


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks ladies, feeling really positive for tomorrow and the cramps have stopped 😃.
Curly I had fluid on my first Attempt of IVF I think it could of been when they were scanning to count follicles and growth? But it did disappear and all was well. Stay positive 😘😘


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you 

I had another scan tonight.  The fluid has gone down to about 1.5mm so I’ve sent to results to my Spanish clinic and I’ll see what they say tomorrow. 

Obviously I want the right decision but I really hope I can go for transfer next week


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Good luck for today Hopeful89! Let us know how you get ok.

Curlygirl, glad it’s getting better, much more encouraging. Hope you get the answer you want from the Spanish clinic.


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ladies, one of you sent a log of your success cycle over, think it was last week? Can you repost it please, I can’t find it!

I feel like my period is coming 😫 it would normall due on Monday. Is this normal?


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Evening ladies, transfer went well the embryo was good quality but they didn’t say what quality they were and I can’t remember when the froze them years ago what they said then.  Only had one embryo transferred seen it on the screen and she said it’s started to compact Already but that’s ok my husband seems to think she said this is good. Anyway I’m home with my feet up having a Chinese and I just can’t watch children in need I think I will cry the whole way through. I laughed straight after they transferred at something we were talking about in the room and I’ve convinced myself that it’s fallen it already. Impossible I think but my mind will go wild until test date now xxx


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hopefully89 that’s great news! So glad it went well for you, you sound really happy and positive too! Hope it continues. Did you have any immediate after effects?


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

No I don’t think so I feel really bloated but I have since taking progynova and cyclogest and just generally hormonal at times. Suns out today so going to get out and enjoy. How are you? Xxx


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

That’s good then. I was the same.
I can still feel my period is coming so I feel like it hasn’t work.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

Annoyingly due to the fluid I had to cancel this cycle. Shame. 

Why do I have to wean off the drugs over the next few days?


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

CurlyGirl I’m really sorry you had to cancel the cycle :-( 

I think weaning off the drugs gradually is so you don’t have a huge hormone crash, which can cause bad headaches and so on, but let the hormone change happen more gradually.


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Curlygirl - sorry your cycle had to be cancelled. I'm afraid I don't know much about weaning off drugs but I'm guessing it is as bobo says to stop a crash in your hormones.

Hopeful89  - glad transfer went well for you and congrats on being PUPO!

Leo -How are you. I'm coming down with a cold due to the change in weather and putting my heating on. I'm also increasingly dehydrated so really need to up my water intake. Difficult when you are a teacher and have limited times for a bathroom stop. Also getting hit by tiredness - I could do with an afternoon nap and am ready to crash my 6pm! OTD is on the horizon which I am looking forward to in order to confirm my early BFP.


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

How are you feeling starry eyed.take a dressing gown to the classroom 😂😂 the weather has gotta so cold! 
I caved in and did a test yesterday 5dp 5dt frozen transfer. I got a BFP but line is quite faint going to wait a few days and see if the line gets darker. To be honest I won’t believe it until that 5 week scan. And even then until I had a baby in my arms I didn’t last time. I’ve been really tired and had cramps by I have a long cycle 30+ days usually so don’t think it’s anything to do with AF. 
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Test day for me - BFN! Have to go and face my interview now.


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm sorry Leo. Hope your interview went okay x

Hopeful89... A mini congrats. Mine was very faint at 5dp5dt... probably the most believable line wasnt until 8dpt! OTD tomorrow and I ran out of cheapies today


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks Starryeyed! I’m hoping i’ll Have a better chance with a 5-day embryo next time - it’s ready and waiting. I have started my period today so I can call to get the ball rolling when my next one arrives just before Christmas and then can hopefully start again in the new year - new year new start!

I got the job, so that’s a positive.

Hopeful89, is it you who has your official test date tomorrow?

How is everyone else doing?

x


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

StarryEyed, sorry I didn’t realise it was your transfer day, read it as someone else’s. How did it go? What stage embryo did you have transferred. Remind me, is this your first go? xxx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Not transfer day Leo - test day. Had 2 5 day blasts put back and got my BFP. 2nd FET and have by gorgeous girl from my only fresh cycle just over 3 years ago


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry Leo did you have frozen embryos did I read? Will you try again? Fab news about your job though! Well done. 

Congrats starry eyed 🤩, when is your scan? 
OTD is tomorrow but I’ve been testing everyday now the line has been getting darker on first response and clear blue has come out positive too did a digital one this morning and 1-2 weeks pregnant. 

Sorry about this but i am so constipated I literally woke up at 1.30am and 5.30am in agony I’ve taken lactolose couple times but I had strained. So worried I could do any damage and ruin this. 

How is everyone else?xxx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey hopeful-89 scan is 14th Dec.I'm coughing and spluttering her.. but realised that the hcg must have loosened everything up already as I 'leak' a little every time I laugh.. Not pleasant! Also not nice that the coughs feel pretty forceful but remembering that whether its one or two that/those little embies are stuck in there well and truly!


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey again. How are you feeling today? My scan is the 19th december looking forward to see if everything ok and growing properly xxx


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Congratulations to Starryeyed and Hopeful89! Amazing news!!!

Please let us know how your scans go too! How exciting. Did you both use day 5 embryos? How many times have you done this?

Yes hopeful89, this was my first go and I have more eggs waiting including a day 5 embroyo so i’ll Be hopefully transferring that one next time. Just had my first period (which was different to normal, must be the meds’ leaving my body), so next period I will call them, probably have to go in to sign paperwork proving Xmas time isn’t a problem for them, and then it’ll likely be the period after that I have to call in again to get started on the meds, so likely to be mid-Jan.


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hopeful89 - wasn't feeling very much so started to doubt the BFP and tested again today with a weeks indicator - feel like I can rest a bit now I've seen that it says 3+ weeks (I should be 5 weeks today). Typically after that my hip has started playing up again which means my hormones must be on the rise again. In some ways although I'm not looking forward to morning sickness etc, I kind of want it to come as a visible sign that I am pregnant!

Leo - Yes I had 2x 5 day blasts put back in this time. It's my second FET cycle, this time was medicated although no down reg, whereas my last one was natural. My last one was over the summer and ended up with a BFN. I also had a fresh cycle back in 2015 which resulted in my daughter and these ones are from the same batch.


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

I had my transfer on 16th and I’ve just tested on weeks indicator again it still says 1-2 weeks could there be something wrong? Xxx


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hopeful89, sure you’re fine if it says 1-2 weeks, your transfer was 2 weeks ago wasn’t it? When is your scan booked in for? x


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi Leo. My scan is booked for the 19th December. I had a bit of blood when I wiped  day before yesterday but nothing since. I’ve been to my docotrs and they will not do blood tests for HCG. I phoned my fertility unit and they said just rest and wait for the scan as I haven’t had cramping or pain and use the pessaries rectally which I had changed from back to front (sorry) I did however get another digital test and that has gone up for. 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks and have to test again next Monday. So in limbo really and have no idea xxx


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

I think you are fine Hopeful89! All sounds right positive to me and the bit blood is pretty normal I think.

Can image the wait seems so long until the scan, but what a wonderful Christmas present it is going to be. Do as the doc says and rest for now. x


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hopeful... bleeding here too although more than just when I wipe. Also had moved to do pessary vaginally after worrying about a potential recital bleed (thank you beetroot). Taking the day off work tomorrow and going in for a blood test (to be booked in the morning). Had some spotting on and off over last two days but this is a lot worse.


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hope you’re ok starry 😢 nothing but worry and we would only really
Be finding out now if we hadn’t had IVF and we’ve known for a couple weeks. Such a rollercoaster. What I have read on the internet a lot of bleeds potentially go on to have a normal healthy pregnancy. I’ve even screen shot on my phone so whenever o think and panic I re read. Sound like an utter nut case don’t i. 
I have felt nausea last night and this morn. Still tired and boobs are still on the larger side of what they usually are. Just trying to think positive. Here if you need to talk xxx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks, just got back from the clinic for a beta. Results due in the morn. Bleeding seems to have stopped and passed what looked like a very small bit of tissue. Praying that its just my fibroid having been irritated by the cyclogest. Nausea has been different today - lots of hiccups too! I do find find nausea worse when I'm hungry though and I'm not particularly hungry at this present moment (just eaten a peanut butter sandwich). Still getting some pains in boobs every now and then. Just got to make it through to next Friday. x


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

So much for lessening of the nausea - just eliminated my entire lunch with my 2 year old stood over me watching - she's seen far too much already this pregnancy!


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

How did your results go Starryeyed, all ok?

Hopeful89, how are you doing?


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey Leo, somewhere in the 86000 region, positive but quite high for 6 weeks. Nurse kept saying it was at the high end of the scale for 7 weeks at which I reminded her I was only just 6 weeks... Morning sickness has taken hold, can’t stand getting hot, gone off meat and can just about face food and nipples are like razor blades when feeding my little miss. And most importantly no more bleeding. All positive signs. 5 more sleeps until scan.


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

That’s brilliant and very exciting! Almost scan time. 😬


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

And it’s confirmed... twins x


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Oh my goodness!!! That’s just given me goosebumps, how wonderful! Huge congratulations StarryEyed!

Remind me, how many eggs did you have transferred and how mature were they?

Not sure if you celebrate Christmas, but best Christmas present ever, hey! Thrilled for you. xxx


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Amazing news starry xxx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanka ladies.

Two 5 day blasts transferred Leo. We are celebrating Christmas (as much as possible without my head over a loo at the moment!)

Hoping all is well with everyone xxx


----------



## Hopeful89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello hope you’re all well. Had a scan yesterday and pregnancy confirmed due date 04/08/2019 xxx


----------



## Leo1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

Starryeyed, just amazing! I was at the hospital today and they were telling me that someone was in a few weeks ago and it worked with twins too. Made me think of you’d this was at St Mary’s Mcr.

Hopeful89 - wow, amazing! What about your embryo, how many days was it? Great due date btw, that’s my birthday too - a Leo!

Afm, i’ve had a couple of periods now so am ready to get going again. Been at the hospital today for a scan and all is fine so will start meds’ again some time in late Jan - this time I will be having a day 5 embryo transferred - it’s ready and waiting. Fingers crossed 2019 is better for me!

Wishing you both the very best of luck and enjoy your pregnancies. I’ll be checking back on here for updates from you both.

x


----------

